# John Cena Pink Breast Cancer Awareness Attire



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

the crayola box is finally complete.


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

This is why he will never turn heel.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I would love it if the proceeds of the bought shirt, cap, and sweatbands went towards breast cancer research.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Good on him (Y)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I don't see how anybody can say anything bad about this. I salute Cena for supporting it, especially since I lost my grandmother 2 years ago to breast cancer. And since it says he has a personal reason, it's quite possible he has lost someone or had someone close suffer from it as well.

So, don't see how anybody can insult him for this, especially since the NFL does the same thing and various wrestlers have worn pink for no actual reasons.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Kills 2 birds with one stone to be honest and a good cause for it too. Only enhances my respect for the guy tbh.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*










we got one more thing/topic to respect this guy he is simply awesome


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Welp, it was gonna happen eventually. He'll never look as good in pink as Mr. Sandow though.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh my good,what a news.



Evolution said:


> Good on him (Y)


Because you are John Cena fans


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I've officially realized that the day that Cena turns heel will be because he has no more color he can go to to sell his merch. I think there's only Blue left now.


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I may not like the Cena character, but I truly respect the man, especially when it comes to stuff like this. Nice to see him supporting this cause, especially for me since my mother passed away from the same thing more than 3 years ago now. For at least 1 month, I may cheer Cena more than I would normally, unless he beats Punk tonight in which case I will not be a happy bunny.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



TheStudOfEngland said:


>


Not gonna lie, but thats one of his best gears in YEARS, for obvious reasons...


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Aid180 said:


> I would love it if the proceeds of the bought shirt, cap, and sweatbands went towards breast cancer research.


The WWE should do this if not at least half of what he gets from those merchandise sales


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

This is embarrassing. fpalm
it's an excuse to wear pink because he has no colors left.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Commend the cause but why must it always be Cena. Give someone else the babyface rub.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I wish he would keep his charity work and wrestling work separate, it seems like he's trying to get himself over because of the charity work he does. And while I do respect him for it, it does seem pretty shallow. Its almost as if he is yelling "Please like me"

But whining aside its nice to see him doing something thats so close and personal to him, I have had two relatives die of cancer and its not nice to see. Still going to boo the hell out of Cena though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'll always respect Cena for stuff like this. (Y)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



ellthom said:


> I wish he would keep his charity work and wrestling work separate, it seems like he's trying to get himself over because of the charity work he does. And while I do respect him for it, it does seem pretty shallow. Its almost as if he is yelling "Please like me"
> 
> But whining aside its nice to see him doing something thats so close and personal to him, I have had two relatives die of cancer and its not nice to see. Still going to boo the hell out of Cena though


This exactly.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

it's respectable


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

as punk has been wearing pink shorts/boots for the past month does that mean that at NoC there will be a fight of the pinks


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



TheStudOfEngland said:


>


That's the shirt? Was expecting it to be primarily pink. But hey, it actually looks pretty good, the whole "Rise Above Cancer" shtick works well and it is for a good cause. My mom had breast cancer so for personal reasons I do appreciate the cause. May even get one for my mom for Christmas since if I remember somewhat correctly that's when she was diagnosed years ago... even though she knows nothing about wrestling besides who Hulk Hogan and Undertaker are. 

Edit: This is all assuming it's going on sale, which wasn't confirmed in the OP.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

FRUITY PEBBLES :Rock3


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Eh, whatever. I never thought he was beyond wearing pink anyway. Nice that he's doing it for a good cause I guess.

Anything will look better than that awful green he wears.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I think it's awesome that he is doing it. It doesn't look as bad as I expected it would.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

But their primary audience isn't going to want to wear pink, that's yukkie and only girls wear pink and their stupid and ickie.

I'm curious to see Cena pull this look off, because Cena honestly looks kind of stupid in any bright colour.

Edit: Actually read the thread and it looks pretty O.K, best I've seen of a Cena shirt because it's slightly, I think the word is minimalism, it knows it can't be entirely pink so it's actually using the colour sparingly.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

:lmao Boston is the color of green. So he changes his color TODAY? Hope this gets him heat.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

You know as much as I dislike Cena's wrestling character, I feel just as strongly in the opposite direction of the actual man.

My gf's mom lost her 6 year battle with the disease a couple months ago and we've had a real rough few months with our emotions as a result. Stuff like this really touches me and just this once, I'll be cheering him on tonight!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Good cause but other then that....no no no fuck no. Ugh..this product is embarrassing enough!
Fuck you Vince! :vince


----------



## Alleluia (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Whoever thinks this bad news is really immature. Go Cena! By the way, this really makes me think he is going to win tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

*Looks great! I hope he sticks with that, myself. :*


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena's a huge attention whore, and this is disrespectful to all of those who suffer from cancer.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



gohel50 said:


> Cena's a huge attention whore, and this is disrespectful to all of those who suffer from cancer.


Oh for fucks sake. Cena picks up hate for the stupidest things. I remember when he was criticized for his work with sick kids. People are actually criticizing a man for making a sick (possibly dying) kid's wish come true and now this. A man wears pink to send an anti-cancer message and you still hate on him. He's a character on a TV show, stop taking it so seriously.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Absolutely ridiculous. This is shameless pandering on his and WWE's part, they'll do anything to try and get the fans to cheer him and i'm not buying it. It just screams "we don't have any other big stars, so we're making Cena the top babyface and merchandise mover FOREVER". As a fan i'm fucking sick of it, I watch the show to be entertained, not to support real life causes, its supposed to be an escape from reality.

Batista had it right in his semi-shoot promo in his last heel run before he left WWE.. they decided Cena was going to be "the guy" so they trot him out there kissing ugly babies, hugging fat chicks and visiting sick kids and in his heart that's probably not who he is, thats who he was GROOMED to be.

How quickly people forget that this is the guy who was injecting steroids trying to become a pro bodybuilder before WWE approached him.. this is the guy who backstabbed his own friends while climbing the WWE political ladder, and the guy who's been cheating on his wife and going through a nasty divorce, where she's probably being paid to keep quiet about things he's done.

But hey, he visits children _on camera, in character_.. we have to cheer him!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Don't see how anybody can rag on this. It's a great move for a great cause. Boston will be heartless bastards if they boo him with Rise Above Cancer on his shirt lol. Oh, I think I've figured out their plan now. Well played, Vince, well played indeed lol.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Alleluia said:


> Whoever thinks this bad news is really immature. Go Cena! By the way, this really makes me think he is going to win tonight.


Completely agree. He debuted green and I knew he would beat Lesnar. Now Pink... Ending scene of women crying in the stands and Cena tearing up saying this is for every women who has suffered breast cancer.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Nice thing to do. I assume WWE get to keep all the money they make from the shirts tho.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Annihilus said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. This is shameless pandering on his and WWE's part, they'll do anything to try and get the fans to cheer him and i'm not buying it. It just screams "we don't have any other big stars, so we're making Cena the top babyface and merchandise mover FOREVER". As a fan i'm fucking sick of it, I watch the show to be entertained, not to support real life causes, its supposed to be an escape from reality.
> 
> Batista had it right in his semi-shoot promo in his last heel run before he left WWE.. they decided Cena was going to be "the guy" so they trot him out there kissing ugly babies, hugging fat chicks and visiting sick kids and in his heart that's probably not who he is, thats who he was GROOMED to be.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Like, it's nice that Cena+WWE support Breast Cancer research, but how anyone can see this is anything but a "_WE WANT LINDA TO WIN_" move is beyond me. Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with supporting breast cancer, but A - Cena probably had no say in it, and B - Another conniving way for WWE to get Cena more cheers, while protecting Linda.

EDIT: If Cena wore the shirt for 1 night, no problem, but 4 months+t shirt sales where 1% of the proceeds go towards breast cancer research is just exploitation


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Sandow should cut a promo saying Cena stole his gimmick :side:


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Literally saw my neighbour take her last breaths due to cancer just last week. I know how terrible it can be especially if you have to endure Chemo. Good on him.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I Have Tons Of Respect For Cena Doing This


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

If I had cancer, I would be offended.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I respect awareness campaigns, but really, that logo?

Rise Above Cancer.

What is that, a new treatment available to poor folk?

"I understand, Mr White, that you can't afford the chemo and the drugs to treat your cancer, but if you simply rise above your condition then you'll be just fine maybe."


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Anark said:


> I respect awareness campaigns, but really, that logo?
> 
> Rise Above Cancer.
> 
> ...


The sad truth is, as bad as that logo is, there is worse. Much worse.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Good on him, awareness and raising money for cancer research is excellent.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Aid180 said:


> I would love it if the proceeds of the bought shirt, cap, and sweatbands went towards breast cancer research.


I'd be amazed if they didn't give the proceeds to charity to be fair


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

People wont mind it, thanks to Austin Aries who made this colour cool.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Annihilus said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. This is shameless pandering on his and WWE's part, they'll do anything to try and get the fans to cheer him and i'm not buying it. It just screams "we don't have any other big stars, so we're making Cena the top babyface and merchandise mover FOREVER". As a fan i'm fucking sick of it, I watch the show to be entertained, not to support real life causes, its supposed to be an escape from reality.
> 
> Batista had it right in his semi-shoot promo in his last heel run before he left WWE.. they decided Cena was going to be "the guy" so they trot him out there kissing ugly babies, hugging fat chicks and visiting sick kids and in his heart that's probably not who he is, thats who he was GROOMED to be.
> 
> ...


Stop being a twat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Good for Cena. Md respect for him


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Well that's for a good cause, and that's a good thing.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Its a nice thing of him to do.

but I imagine that shirt will do shitty sales in the male demographic.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Mallix said:


> If I had cancer, I would be offended.




So I get you would be offended when the NFL players do the same thing for Breast Cancer Awareness month too. Not too mention this is for fighting against cancer, not to make light of people having it. Geez some of you want to find the smallest reasons to hate on Cena, really shut the hell up with it already, nobody that's too tied up with Cena cares people hating Cena. It's so 2005.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

UGH. That's all I can say. But at least that probably means he'll end the reign of terror tonight, so that's one thing. I'm officially tuning out for now completely, though. The thought of seeing him come out in that attire horrifies me. As for the reason he's wearing it... WWE go to any lengths to get him some sympathy cheers but I'm not gonna hate on him for that.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

As much as I despise Cena, he's doing it for a good cause so whatever.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



bigdog40 said:


> So I get you would be offended when the NFL players do the same thing for Breast Cancer Awareness month too. Not too mention this is for fighting against cancer, not to make light of people having it. Geez some of you want to find the smallest reasons to hate on Cena, really shut the hell up with it already, nobody that's too tied up with Cena cares people hating Cena. It's so 2005.


Can people with cancer get someone who is cool supporting them for once? Someone who's not a bland, unoffensive athlete? 
And while we're at it, maybe a more exciting fundraising activity than running?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Well done cena, this shows what a great guy he is and how aware he is of issues around the world. Anyone that boo's him in a raise awareness from cancer shirt should be shot.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena will do anything to suck up the crowd. This is a new low.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



bboy said:


> Well done cena, this shows what a great guy he is and how aware he is of issues around the world. Anyone that boo's him in a raise awareness from cancer shirt should be shot.


So if Cena ever wears a shirt that says "Rise Above Attitude Era! G rating 4 life" Cena marks would say "don't blame him, he dresses this way because Vince told him so" and when he wears now that shirt he is now a great guy who decides what to wear.
It makes me sick how WWE brings charity into WWE storylines to make Cena a good guy. Read this again "everybody who boos someone in a raise above cancer shirt should be shot"
That means I can not boo someone because I don't like his character because he now wears this shirt?
I will boo Cena in a raise above cancer, rise above aids, fight the terrorists, fight the pedophiles, say no to drugs, don't drink and drive, have safer sex or any other shirt because his character sucks.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

good for him. Make a Wish, support the troops, rise above cancer? what a true hero he is.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Rhawk said:


> Not gonna lie, but thats one of his best gears in YEARS, for obvious reasons...


This is much better than his current shirt



The-Rock-Says said:


> Nice thing to do. I assume WWE get to keep all the money they make from the shirts tho.


I am not sure if they ll give entire money but if they can give 25%,it ll be a great gesture 




Brye said:


> I'll always respect Cena for stuff like this. (Y)


He doesn't need to do all this stuff 
But he is willing to do it.

He already sells more merchandise than anyone else,way diff league compared to others but he wants to do charity stuff.He can't fake it.It should come from the heart.



THANOS said:


> You know as much as I dislike Cena's wrestling character, I feel just as strongly in the opposite direction of the actual man.
> 
> My gf's mom lost her 6 year battle with the disease a couple months ago and we've had a real rough few months with our emotions as a result. Stuff like this really touches me and just this once, I'll be cheering him on tonight!


My best's friend mom's too had cancer.And he was a very brilliant boy and it happened in our graduation year.His grades suffered a lot.Fortunately,his mom survived .She feels guilty believing it was because of her his grades suffered.Doc said if she had come early,her condition would have been better.So appreciate Cena for doing it


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'm all for a good cause but fucking hell... wearing that for a whole month?

The pink wristband would of done.



bboy said:


> Well done cena, this shows what a great guy he is and how aware he is of issues around the world. Anyone that boo's him in a raise awareness from cancer shirt should be shot.


OMG it lives.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It is all for a good cause, and Cena seems to have a very personal story/reason for getting behind this. It also helps market him better, and helps to keep his entire gimmick/image continuing. Good all around for both WWE and Cancer Awareness.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



bboy said:


> Well done cena, this shows what a great guy he is and how aware he is of issues around the world. Anyone that boo's him in a raise awareness from cancer shirt should be shot.



Almost everyone including myself have relatives that either died or suffered from cancer. I don't wear a shirt do I? Just ask yourself why Cena always jumps on these world issues things like supporting the troops, make a wish blablabla. It's because that's his character, he sucks up to the crowd.

shoot me.




NearFall said:


> It is all for a good cause, and Cena seems to have a very personal story/reason for getting behind this. *It also helps market him better*, and helps to keep his entire gimmick/image continuing. Good all around for both WWE and Cancer Awareness.


THIS. AGAINNNN.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Black-pink looks good.

Thank god it wasn't full Pink :lol

WAIT WAIT WAIT. Isn't punk wearing pink as well? :no:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I swear Cena gets bashed for no apparent reason. He would probably get bashed for risking his life to save another (like taking a bullet for somebody)


----------



## RenoDazoto (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I can't see why the whole roster face and heels can't wear all or a bit of pink gear at just NOC like teams do(Kayfabe has its limits especiallly in 2012). I respect the cause, but after all the on screen make a wish and marines/army promos ONLY featuring Cena my cynical side can't help but see how convenient this is for WWE. Cena needs cheers in boston and he just so happens to be debuting this now. I even noticed Dolph was wearing black last smackdown, but maybe I'm looking to deep.

Anyway it helps cancer research is fantastic, but I can't shake the feeling that's not WWE full intentions.
But I am extremely happy to see the green gone.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



JY57 said:


> I swear Cena gets bashed for no apparent reason. He would probably get bashed for risking his life to save another (like taking a bullet for somebody)


Taking a bullet for somebody? You mean going into a war zone and taking a bullet for somebody instead of being in a safe place and acting like a soldier and a bigger patriot like he does?

Why the hell should I not boo a wrestler I don't like only because of his shirt? The WWE BS propaganda continues "well Cena was booed the last time in his hometown because even Boston dislikes him, Punk is still not booed despite that he acts like a coward. Let's bring again something he does outside of wrestling into WWE TV to change the mind of fans to like him more. Who can be so evil and boo a man with a rise above cancer shirt?"
Same shit like with the black choir 2 years ago.
Too bad that Night of Champions is not in Montreal to have "Rise Above Cancer" on his shirt written in frenchfpalm


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I don't see what's wrong with pink. Bret Hart was an awesome wrestler and he was known for the pink and black attack. Cena isn't even close to the Hitman though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Hmm everyone is acting like Cena is some hero for wearing a shirt?
I am pretty sure the rest of the roster can do the same.
Why not have a cancer awareness night like in other sports instead of trying to push Cena down peoples throats?
People who do charity don't brag about it, they do it because they really want to help. WWE loves to brag about shit they do.
Hey look at us, look at all the good things we do!!!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Seeing as this is Cena, this doesn't surprise me one bit. That being said, his next shirt should read "rise above championship" and it will be the blue one.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I have to say that ALTHOUGH its a lovely gesture it is just a way to stop him from getting booed. you can't boo a man in a cancer awareness shirt, after all. if you are too blind to see through McMahon's BS then thats a pity.

My Grandad is currently suffering from terminal cancer and I find this sort of pandering grab for attention offensive. If it wasn't to stop Cena getting booed then why debut the shirt at NoC instead of at RAW? Its so transparent and obvious but looks like some people are stupid enough to fall for it.

I swear that if they make Punk say something about the shirt just to get heat I will flip my lid, stuff like that could ruin his career.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Good looking shirt, but that doesn't change the fact that he's not that good to cheer for. The shirt should have said "Rise Above Boston" because hell he will be booed so loud.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Eddie Ray said:


> I have to say that ALTHOUGH its a lovely gesture it is just a way to stop him from getting booed. you can't boo a man in a cancer awareness shirt, after all.


They'll still boo him. They boo'd Cena accompanied by an entire gospel choir, they boo'd him when he wore armed forces camouflage, and they boo him after the Make-A-Wish & Be A Star stuff. 

These are commendable acts from WWE and Cena but the promotion of it (or propaganda) is so in your face, all of the time. I give them a thumbs up for doing these campaigns/programs/awareness/respect to the troops but they use it so much for Cena's character.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

All he needs is a yellow shirt then he is complete


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Bret Hart also wore Pink, so what's wrong with Cena wearing it too?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I commend their cancer effort, so don't get the wrong idea about what I'm about to say. But, firstly, it's PINK! I know some people can look good in pink (CM Punk and Bret Hart), but not Cena. Secondly, it's clearly a way to try to get Cena booed less. I mean, who wouldn't feel bad booing a man wearing a shirt raising awareness of cancer? That's why I feel this is wrong. They are so desperate to get Cena cheered by everyone, that they'll go to any length to ensure that happens.

I don't want someone replying to this calling me heartless. I've already stated that raising awareness for cancer is nothing short of admirable. However, I feel the charity work and the entertainment product should be kept separate.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

its not the colour thats the issue, men can wear pink if they want to, no problem with that, its the message as an obvious way of preventing heat.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Clique said:


> They'll still boo him. They boo'd Cena accompanied by an entire gospel choir, they boo'd him when he wore armed forces camouflage, and they boo him after the Make-A-Wish & Be A Star stuff.
> 
> These are commendable acts from WWE and Cena but the promotion of it (or propaganda) is so in your face, all of the time. I give them a thumbs up for doing these campaigns/programs/awareness/respect to the troops but they use it so much for Cena's character.


He can do everything but he ll get booed
It's just cool to boo Cena.


Cena is the face of pro-wrestling.Cena wearing a pink shirt for breast cancer awareness definetly means more than some other wrestler wearing it.Whether it is for breast cancer awareness or Linda's campaign or just to stop him getting less booed,it is a commendable job.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Its not about it being 'cool' to boo Cena. He gets booed because its the same tired routine over and over and over again and his saccharine goodie two-shoes character is grinding everybodies gears. especially as its had to be endured now for 7 years without a character change.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

If they are really honest then the whole roster should wear pink and this message tonight.
John Cena only wearing it looks so wrong like if a wrestler dies, WWE makes a tribute show and Cena is the only one who wears a tribute arm band


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Although I've toned down the Cena hate in the past few months, I really hope they boo him tonight just for the desperate ways they are trying to kill the heat. "HEZ RAISIN CANCER AWARENESS, HE MEETS DYING CHILDREN, HE SUCKS UP 2 THE TROOPS, HE WORKZ HARD EVERY DAY!!! PLZ CHEER HIM U HEARTLESS BASTARDS!!!! ARGH!!1"



Luis Magalhaes said:


> Bret Hart also wore Pink, so what's wrong with Cena wearing it too?


Bret Hart is an exception, not the rule.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> He can do everything but he ll get booed
> It's just cool to boo Cena.
> 
> 
> Cena is the face of pro-wrestling.Cena wearing a pink shirt for breast cancer awareness definetly means more than some other wrestler wearing it.Whether it is for breast cancer awareness or Linda's campaign or just to stop him getting less booed,it is a commendable job.


I agree in 2005-2007 it was the cool thing to do but now in the year 2012 with no changes in the character at all music,attire style,moveset,etc its just too long for a babyface to stay at the top in this era.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Whoever is complaining should get cancer themselves. 

NFL, Bret Hart, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Fucking Sandow have all worn pink(Styles and NFL wore them for breast cancer awareness). And JOHN FUCKING CENA gets heat for it? I can't wait to hear everyone bitch when he wins the belt. I need IWC rage to :lmao to after No Surrender.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Choke2Death said:


> Although I've toned down the Cena hate in the past few months, I really hope they boo him tonight just for the desperate ways they are trying to kill the heat. "HEZ RAISIN CANCER AWARENESS, HE MEETS DYING CHILDREN, HE SUCKS UP 2 THE TROOPS, HE WORKZ HARD EVERY DAY!!! PLZ CHEER HIM U HEARTLESS BASTARDS!!!! ARGH!!1"
> 
> 
> 
> *Bret Hart is an exception, not the rule.*


What exception?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



straightedge891 said:


> Whoever is complaining should get cancer themselves.
> 
> NFL, Bret Hart, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Fucking Sandow have all worn pink(Styles and NFL wore them for breast cancer awareness). And JOHN FUCKING CENA gets heat for it? I can't wait to hear everyone bitch when he wins the belt. I need IWC rage to :lmao to after No Surrender.


I will actually celebrate if Cena wins tonight!



straightedge891 said:


> What exception?


Only Hart can get away with pink. Everyone else I've seen looks ridiculous in it. (excluding any other Hart member)


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



straightedge891 said:


> Whoever is complaining should get cancer themselves.
> 
> NFL, Bret Hart, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Fucking Sandow have all worn pink(Styles and NFL wore them for breast cancer awareness). And JOHN FUCKING CENA gets heat for it? I can't wait to hear everyone bitch when he wins the belt. I need IWC rage to :lmao to after No Surrender.


Ok, 1) can't believe you just wished cancer on people
2) Cena's attempt is hollow, he is debuting it at NoC just to deflect heat, if you think the WWE are above such tactics then you are very naive.
3) I wouldn't complain if more members of the roster got to do it to. This is just a way of drawing attention to Cena and how good he is, "look at all the lovely things he does, shouldn't he be champion instead of that meanie, CM Punk"...yes, its that transparent...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Man, that gear actually looks fresh. Best Cena gear ever.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Haven't read all the pages but.. is everyone forgetting that he hasn't worn yellow yet


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Eddie Ray said:


> Ok, 1) can't believe you just wished cancer on people
> 2) Cena's attempt is hollow, he is debuting it at NoC just to deflect heat, if you think the WWE are above such tactics then you are very naive.
> 3) I wouldn't complain if more members of the roster got to do it to. This is just a way of drawing attention to Cena and how good he is, "look at all the lovely things he does, shouldn't he be champion instead of that meanie, CM Punk"...yes, its that transparent...


Cena COULD be doing it because, gee I dunno, his youngest brother had cancer? NAH, Cena's too self-centered to do that.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Meh, good gesture I guess. Wish they just made armbands tho, instead of just a new shirt for Cena. Might have a bigger impact if that was really their plan. DAT propaganda. Looks like Cena took Bret's compliment too seriously too.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Eddie Ray said:


> Ok, 1) can't believe you just wished cancer on people
> 2) Cena's attempt is hollow, he is debuting it at NoC just to deflect heat, if you think the WWE are above such tactics then you are very naive.
> 3) I wouldn't complain if more members of the roster got to do it to. This is just a way of drawing attention to Cena and how good he is, "look at all the lovely things he does, shouldn't he be champion instead of that meanie, CM Punk"...yes, its that transparent...


1) Because it's pretty much disrespect to those who have it.
2) Yeah. He's John Cena. He can go out and carry 4 people out a burning fucking building and marks will still look at it as desperately deflecting heat. Everyone wants yet another thing to complain about. But yeah, it's hallow. So was him announcing the death of Bin Laden, and so is this. And yeah, I'm so naive because I'm not trashing Cena for raising awareness of breast cancer. Also on how many wishes he's granted. I'm so fucking naive while everyone isn't being hypocrites about him wearing pink, and arguably his best theme color design to date. unk2
3) Certain teams in the NFL don't wear primarily pink in October. Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena is a class act, but if he "overcomes the odds" tonight to become the new WWE champion in his hometown while wearing a cancer t-shirt, I'm gonna fucking lose it. :lol


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena da GAWD saving those titties.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Rags on Punk for wearing the colours of WWE Legends, debuts new Pink & Black shirt 6 days later unk2


But seriously it's a good cause, and he knocks another colour off, I think the only one left is yellow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

If you boo John Cena, you support cancer.

/wwe


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

The shirt doesn't look half bad actually I'd wear it even though I'm not a Cena fan


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

as much as i'd like to believe it's for an honest cause , yet somehow I can't think of anything other than Linda trying to get publicity for her senate run


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Ratedr4life said:


> Rags on Punk for wearing the colours of WWE Legends, debuts new Pink & Black shirt 6 days later unk2.


correction : rags on Punk for ripping Randy Savage's elbow drop , when he tried to use the People's Elbow on The Rock :troll


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

man I was ready to have a BIG LOL moment until it was for Cancer... :cuss:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

1.He genuinely wants to do it
2.Wants to reduce the boos 
3.Linda election campaign


Combination of those three in order of 3-1-2

It's a good cause,don't care about why he is doing it


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



cavs25 said:


> People who do charity don't brag about it, they do it because they really want to help. WWE loves to brag about shit they do.
> Hey look at us, look at all the good things we do!!!


EVERYBODY always forgets this important fact. You're not supposed to brag about charity. 



Burnshen said:


> Cena COULD be doing it because, gee I dunno, his youngest brother had cancer? NAH, Cena's too self-centered to do that.


The problem is there are 364 other days during the year he could have worn the new gear. He chooses the night he fights for the title to start it.I guarantee if he started wearing the outfit tomorrow night on Raw, people would not think twice of it being a good deed. It's a matter of when he's starting to wear the gear. Hell, isn't Breast cancer awareness October anyway? Oct 1st is a Monday, why not start it then when the rest of the world starts the Awareness month. This is why it is suspicious. 

I don't blame Cena at all, I do think it's a company thing because they want him to be cheered to win the title. Their mindframe is "Who is going to boo someone that is standing up against cancer". Therefore making anyone feel bad for booing Cena, which is wrong using charity for this. But then again......

Quite frankly, it may be the smartest move WWE has done all year.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Nice thing to do. I assume WWE get to keep all the money they make from the shirts tho.


That would be extremely cold-hearted if they kept all the money from sales of the shirt. At least 50% if not all the profits should go to the Susan G. Komen for the Cure.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



jimboystar24 said:


> EVERYBODY always forgets this important fact. You're not supposed to brag about charity.
> 
> 
> .




If celebrities do some good,it should be highlighted since it can spread awareness.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

In unison with WWE trying so hard to make Cena this holy human being... with Punk it's just the opposite...





Punk wearing the devil horns, kinda gets the point across that if you like this guy than you are evil like him. :| The point WWE gets across...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Rocky Mark said:


> correction : rags on Punk for ripping Randy Savage's elbow drop , when he tried to use the People's Elbow on The Rock :troll


Rags on Punk for ripping off Randy Savage's elbow drop, butchers an "attempt" of Punk's running knee and bulldog......in front of him unk2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I actually really like that hat. Assuming it's not a Photoshop of course.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Hopefully it's just a one night thing. WWE really needs to separate reality and tv shows instead of always bringing in reality stuff into their shows.

Isn't cancer awareness month in October or something? And even then, why not just wear a single pink armband or something, instead of making himself look all pink.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Definitely a worthy cause. The phrase "rise above cancer" sounds really dumb though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

AJ STYLES DID IT FIRST!

All kidding aside, Cena is a good guy. Good for him for doing this. And I definitely see some people's point of the WWE milking this to get sympathy for him because they did do that for his match against the Rock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Great cause but I will still be booing him tonight. Cant wait to be there


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I don't really know what I should think of this. It's great if it's a genuine thing. But with Vince it could always be 'look or top star wants cancer cured, how can you boo him after that, CHEER HIM'but yeah I could be wrong. Expected pink as the main color, and it kind of looks weird right now. Just have to get used to it I guess.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Call me cynical but I can't help but think there is an ulterior motive behind this. We all know Vince isn't above such tactics


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I think Cenas starting today cause today is Terry Fox run, and of course October is the month where many athletes and other people wear pink to support cancer awareness


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Pretty cool to see. There's nothing wrong with a wrestler wearing pink, it's been doing numerous times before. Bret, Punk, Ziggler, just to name a few.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Not that bad looking and it sends a good message.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

RESPECT.My dad died bcz of cancer when I was 7


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



DualShock said:


> Taking a bullet for somebody? You mean going into a war zone and taking a bullet for somebody instead of being in a safe place and acting like a soldier and a bigger patriot like he does?
> 
> Why the hell should I not boo a wrestler I don't like only because of his shirt? The WWE BS propaganda continues "well Cena was booed the last time in his hometown because even Boston dislikes him, Punk is still not booed despite that he acts like a coward. Let's bring again something he does outside of wrestling into WWE TV to change the mind of fans to like him more. Who can be so evil and boo a man with a rise above cancer shirt?"
> Same shit like with the black choir 2 years ago.
> Too bad that Night of Champions is not in Montreal to have "Rise Above Cancer" on his shirt written in frenchfpalm


Once again, dual shock summarizes my opinion.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Just another bs attempt to get cena cheered to me first the military then sick children now cancer. If the money made from the sales were all donated that would be one thing but to me this is just a new low. It's also convent that it comes at a time when linda is getting slammed about wwe being degrading to women and this comes off the heels of the attitude era vids being removed because they reflected negatively towards her campaign. So exploit the military sick kids and cancer nice job.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



-trav- said:


> This is why he will never turn heel.


Bret Hart was a heel wearing pink.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

John Cena is wearing pink, I used to hate the guy, but now.. wow what an amazing guy! He is wearing pink to raise awareness for breast cancer, what an incredible guy, I love Cena now for this truly unselfish act with nothing to gain from it.

LETS GO CENA!!!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Well its good to spread awareness and I like that. What I don't like is Vince's true intentions


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Maybe he won't be the only guy wearing pink?

If he is, it will look like a publicity stunt.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's about time. 



Green Light said:


> Call me cynical but I can't help but think there is an ulterior motive behind this. We all know Vince isn't above such tactics


I don't doubt that at least a small part of the reason is behind this is more "YOU HAVE TO CHEER CENA" propaganda, but at the same time, I do feel its genuine. It's a good cause.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'm down with that. Hell, would like it if other wrestlers came out with these kinds of T-shirts every now and then.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's certainly his colour. 

Good cause though it has me worried we're going to see a title change on Sunday with Cena "rising above" CM Punk.


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



yourmumsface17 said:


> John Cena is wearing pink, I used to hate the guy, but now.. wow what an amazing guy! He is wearing pink to raise awareness for breast cancer, what an incredible guy, I love Cena now for this truly unselfish act with nothing to gain from it.
> 
> LETS GO CENA!!!


how can you be so blind, as to say he has nothing to gain, then IMMEDIATELY after state that your now a fan. That's exactly what he/Vince have gained, and as much as i wish it wasn't, i believe that to be a HUGE factor in why he is wearing it.

I guess ultimately we will see if Cena/Mcmahon is doing it for the right reasons, when we find out if they're donating any proceeds to charity.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



sonicslash said:


> Well its good to spread awareness and I like that. What I don't like is Vince's true intentions


im very skeptical.. is this vince's last resort to try to get the fans to not boo cena... hmmm. could this be behind lindas campaign run also?

doesn't the awareness month start in october? not september.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Irish Jet said:


> If you boo John Cena, you support cancer.
> 
> /wwe


That is exactly the idea. Nobody can boo him wearing that t-shirt..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I feel Cena see's at a good cause whilst vince was proably like "Wearing pink the kids will think you are gay oh wait a second breast cancer RISEABOVECANCER so if they boo you they support CANCER perfect John well done I see good things in your future"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kinsey144 said:


> how can you be so blind, as to say he has nothing to gain, then IMMEDIATELY after state that your now a fan. That's exactly what he/Vince have gained, and as much as i wish it wasn't, i believe that to be a HUGE factor in why he is wearing it.
> 
> I guess ultimately we will see if Cena/Mcmahon is doing it for the right reasons, when we find out if they're donating any proceeds to charity.


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kinsey144 said:


> how can you be so blind, as to say he has nothing to gain, then IMMEDIATELY after state that your now a fan. That's exactly what he/Vince have gained, and as much as i wish it wasn't, i believe that to be a HUGE factor in why he is wearing it.
> 
> I guess ultimately we will see if Cena/Mcmahon is doing it for the right reasons, when we find out if they're donating any proceeds to charity.


:lol I love you.


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



yourmumsface17 said:


> :lol I love you.


hahaa, i did have a long thought before posting, if you were being sarcastic! I even looked and saw that you had Jericho in your AV, and considered what a Jericho fan would think :lol

ended up using your post more to show my opinion... ah well


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'm hoping this leads to a heel that is pro cancer and that leads to a take off on the "Let's go Cena, CENA SUCKS" battles. Except this time the people against Cena would be chanting "Let's go cancer" while the people for Cena would be chanting "CANCER SUCKS".


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It really speaks volumes about the company when so many are convinced that McMahon would use Cancer to leverage favour with fans. It certainly crossed my mind, but it's not something that I'm willing to accept. _That_ would be just about as low as any man could sink.

What's next? Cena's character contracts AIDS in an attempt to extort sympathy from the WWE Universe?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Something like 18% of fundraising monies actually goes towards research "for the cure". The majority is "awareness" (all the pink crap branding and the races etc) - which is really just branding themselves and building their political machine. 

Companies use charitable causes for marketing purposes - look at us, we're a good company because we support cause X.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I like it, it's like what the football players & coaches do during Breast Cancer Awareness month. Granted it's gonna be weird if Cena gets attacked wearing that shirt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Duke Droese said:


> What's next? Cena's character contracts AIDS in an attempt to extort sympathy from the WWE Universe?


They were planning a similar angle with Alex Riley, lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#riseabovecancer is already trending #1 on Twitter and the ppv is still 7 hours away same with noc


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Duke Droese said:


> It really speaks volumes about the company when so many are convinced that McMahon would use Cancer to leverage favour with fans. It certainly crossed my mind, but it's not something that I'm willing to accept. _That_ would be just about as low as any man could sink.
> 
> What's next? Cena's character contracts AIDS in an attempt to extort sympathy from the WWE Universe?


Vince did make a storyline mocking God in church, so why not? It's good publicity.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Cycloneon said:


> #riseabovecancer is already trending #1 on Twitter and the ppv is still 7 hours away same with noc


You must have it set to "tailored trends" because neither are even in the top ten worldwide trends


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kinsey144 said:


> hahaa, i did have a long thought before posting, if you were being sarcastic! I even looked and saw that you had Jericho in your AV, and considered what a Jericho fan would think :lol
> 
> ended up using your post more to show my opinion... ah well


:lol no worries buddy.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Nice of Cena.

But you're telling me other superstars didn't have this idea before Cena?

-DFG


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Thats nice of Cena,Pink looks horrible on him though.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

This is mostly to lessen Cena's boos tonight. 

If this was 100% just to raise awareness for breast cancer, he would've debuted the shirt in October, Breast Cancer Awareness month just like the NFL does and other sports/buisnesses.

Just like someone above me said, now if you boo Cena, you support cancer. unk2


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

no donations/proceeds for the cure?

fuck you vince!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Duke Droese said:


> It really speaks volumes about the company when so many are convinced that McMahon would use Cancer to leverage favour with fans. It certainly crossed my mind, but it's not something that I'm willing to accept. _That_ would be just about as low as any man could sink.
> 
> What's next? Cena's character contracts AIDS in an attempt to extort sympathy from the WWE Universe?


If you have watched WWE for as many years as I have you would know the WWE will capitalize on anything for money.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I wonder if this is going to effect the sales because all the boys will be like "eww that's gay."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena will do anything to get some sympathy from the fans... It's deplorable.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

For a good cause, hopefully the proceeds go to research. Maybe they'll up the anty and produce more superstar shirts like "It ain't giving up/If you're fighting it" or something cheesy that goes with the other slogans.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Canadian said:


> I wonder if this is going to effect the sales because all the boys will be like "eww that's gay."


I'm pretty sure the female Cena fans outnumber his male fans.

-DFG


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

God damn. Some of you are retards. John Cena debuts a new shirt for a good cause, and he gets hate for it? If Cena saved a child's life, he will still get hate for it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Technically doesn't this make his promo from RAW inaccurate now. He accused Punk of stealing former wrestlers colors; Refering to the fact that Punk was wearing his Bret Hart tribute attire. Then just days later he is wearing Pink and Black. Before people jump down my throat, this was meant to be a joke.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Canadian said:


> I wonder if this is going to effect the sales because all the boys will be like "eww that's gay."


Ziggler's shirt seems to be selling pretty good among males, and that shirt is pink with light blue font.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Lol no, just no. 
Yeah it's going towards a good cause but c'mon Pink? I knew this was gonna happen some day he has used every single color apart from Yellow and Pink. 
Now they're probably gonna make us feel bad for booing him..are we suppose to cheer him for it?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Shirt looks good and good for him.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

You guys really think that Cena's brother has brain cancer. They just made that up so you wouldn't boo him.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Deebow said:


> Technically doesn't this make his promo from RAW inaccurate now. He accused Punk of stealing former wrestlers colors; Refering to the fact that Punk was wearing his Bret Hart tribute attire. Then just days later he is wearing Pink and Black. Before people jump down my throat, this was meant to be a joke.


lol Cena being a hypocrite? stop the presses!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



GillbergReturns said:


> You guys really think that Cena's brother has brain cancer. They just made that up so you wouldn't boo him.


Would you mind proving so?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



GillbergReturns said:


> You guys really think that Cena's brother has brain cancer. They just made that up so you wouldn't boo him.


Could be as real as Lawler's anal bleeding, or Lawler's heart attack. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Had... not has.. or at least I think. I don't see why they would lie about that because even his father was crying when the good news came out back in March


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I do believe that Cena's brother has brain cancer, if that turned out to be false then THAT would be a all new low...

HOWEVER...its the timing that brings it into question...why NoC , half a month before cancer awareness, in Cena's hometown...where he might be booed although being the obvious face in this match... come one man...if you can't connect the dots then i worry for you...

also, its the 21st Century, men can wear pink all they want. in fact it usually looks good on men, as long as it isn't OTT.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena has been booed in his hometown since 2005. It won't change just because he has a rise above cancer shirt. My Grandma died of cancer 2 months ago. I find this very offensive purely because it's used to Cena's advantage so he won't be booed.. well sad to say it he will be booed.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

@foxyroxy I too find it offensive, my grandfather is currently going through the struggle and to me its pandering and a shallow sentiment.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I like the idea but hate the fact they are debuting it in his hometown

Hopefully the proceeds from sales go towards a cancer charity as well which I'm sure they will


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> He can do everything but he ll get booed
> It's just cool to boo Cena.


I don't boo Cena because it's cool, I boo him because he is fucking BORING.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Wow. 17 pages about a pink tshirt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

If Cena's brother has brain cancer, why not do money to fundraise for that? Komen is the go-to charity for big business types to show "look how much we care". Komen gets more than enough money - how about drawing awareness and fundraising to lesser equally deadly types of cancer.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



ellthom said:


> I wish he would keep his charity work and wrestling work separate, it seems like he's trying to get himself over because of the charity work he does. And while I do respect him for it, it does seem pretty shallow. Its almost as if he is yelling "Please like me"
> 
> But whining aside its nice to see him doing something thats so close and personal to him, I have had two relatives die of cancer and its not nice to see. Still going to boo the hell out of Cena though


(Y)


----------



## KMK 7 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's hard to tell who's being genuinely sincere anymore. What the WWE is doing here is too obvious for me to completely disregard. On one hand, you have a wrestler who is supposed to be THE top babyface of the company and he regularly is on the receiving end of boos that a good number of heels on the roster can't even muster up. On the other hand, you have the wife of the CEO and Chairman of the Board currently running a political campaign and is on the receiving end of criticism due to the past edgy content of a company she was once majorly a part of. So what better way to get people off of their backs than to shame them by doing something like this. I mean, it's already working. Already you have some people on this forum make idiotic statements like, "If you boo Cena, then you need to get shot", or "If you boo Cena, then you need to get Cancer". It's becoming more about Cena than it is about the people who unfortunately suffer from this disease and that defeats the purpose and you can't tell me WWE never saw that coming. 

This didn't have to begin and end with Cena, there are other fan favorites on the roster who could have shown their support. Like with the NFL, it's a collaborative effort. It seems like with the WWE, whenever they do something positive they go out of their way to make it all about Cena. Despite the fact that various wrestlers have gone overseas to show support to the troops and also regularly do Make A Wish appearances. I'm not going to start praising Cena for doing something I'm sure various other wrestlers would have done if give the opportunity by the WWE to do so.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I seem to recall Komen turned down the UFC from doing the "pink wash" stuff last year because MMA was not the image they wanted to be attached to. How can they justify working with WWE? 

Want to know why - Linda McMahon. Komen is a right wing organization - so pink wash the wwe to help out Linda's senate campaign.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



straightedge891 said:


> Would you mind proving so?


Sarcasm isn't always easy to detect on the internet. I was joking.

Here's the deal guys. Breast cancer awareness is a big deal here in the States and pretty much every sport recognizes it by wearing pink. If you watch NFL games in October you'll some pink being rocked.

WWE wants in on this and Cena's obviously a good choice to represent the cause because 1. he's the face of the company 2. he can talk about the subject personally.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

So that's why Dolph is wearing black now


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Deebow said:


> Ziggler's shirt seems to be selling pretty good among males, and that shirt is pink with light blue font.


I think Ziggler's shirt sells well because his male fans will be older, and not worry about looking "gay" in pink, whereas Cena's army of 10 year old's are still at an age where pink might be "gay"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I just read the first page and I can't believe this is real.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Him supporting the cure for breast cancer sin't gonna stop Boston from booing his ass out of the building tonight! :jay2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Didn't Punk just recently switch to hot pink? And what about Ziggler? Kind of fucks them over doesn't it?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Didn't he already debut it a while ago?










On a serious note, great cause for Cena and WWE to be promoting but I do agree that some other faces such as guys like Mysterio or Kofi should get to do something similar, even someone like the Miz who does alot of charity work, or Tyson Kidd who would also invoke the Bret link.

Fair play though, hope most of the money goes to the cause!


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Great to see someone with such fame supporting cancer awareness month on live tv by wearing pink. But that shirt and cap just looks weird on him...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kinsey144 said:


> I think Ziggler's shirt sells well because his male fans will be older, and not worry about looking "gay" in pink, whereas Cena's army of 10 year old's are still at an age where pink might be "gay"


Good point. Though, even when I was a kid, I remember Bret Hart merchandise used to sell pretty good among kids, and I don't remember anybody calling anybody gay. I guess kids are a lot crueler now a days.


----------



## MayorMayo (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'm still bringing my "Cena sucks" sign.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

So this is why dolph stopped wearing his pink shirt?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Well it's for a good cause but.... bahahah come on Cena... FU


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Looks BOSS tbh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

WWE going to get cancer survivors booed tonight. should look good for Linda's campaign.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



DualShock said:


> Taking a bullet for somebody? You mean going into a war zone and taking a bullet for somebody instead of being in a safe place and acting like a soldier and a bigger patriot like he does?
> 
> Why the hell should I not boo a wrestler I don't like only because of his shirt? The WWE BS propaganda continues "well Cena was booed the last time in his hometown because even Boston dislikes him, Punk is still not booed despite that he acts like a coward. Let's bring again something he does outside of wrestling into WWE TV to change the mind of fans to like him more. Who can be so evil and boo a man with a rise above cancer shirt?"
> Same shit like with the black choir 2 years ago.
> Too bad that Night of Champions is not in Montreal to have "Rise Above Cancer" on his shirt written in frenchfpalm


You are a very angry person.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's Vince basically crying out please don't boo Cena :lmao


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Does this mean he's going to win tonight?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Elijah89 said:


> You are a very angry person.


No, he's just telling the truth. I've been pro-Cena recently and even I am sick of his blatant attempts at getting the crowd to stop booing him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well the last three or so shirts he has debuted he has lost so...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Normally, I would ridicule a man for wearing pink. But, in this case, I'm all for it. GJ Cena.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena gets heat for wearing a pink shirt for a good cause. Lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*









ugly


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

John Cena debuts new shirt. Thread get's 20 pages.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



TheUltimateSmark said:


> Does this mean he's going to win tonight?




No because he lost his last two Wrestlemania matches when he debuted a new shirt. Also he is wearing this shirt from tonight through the end of October regardless if a few idiots decide to boo him or not.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's also sad to see there are people saying stuff like "this is PR propaganda to get Cena cheered!" 

Listen, everybody in sports (even thought WWE isn't a sport) wears pink during October. Baseball, football, any sport you can think of, they have pink somewhere on their attire for Breast Cancer awareness. It's a great cause and the only reason people are against it is because *John Cena* is wearing the shirt. For some reason the anti-Cena fans seem to think there's some "ulterior motive" with John Cena and WWE are trying to "get him cheered" even though he still constantly get's mixed reactions.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



KMK 7 said:


> It's hard to tell who's being genuinely sincere anymore. What the WWE is doing here is too obvious for me to completely disregard. On one hand, you have a wrestler who is supposed to be THE top babyface of the company and he regularly is on the receiving end of boos that a good number of heels on the roster can't even muster up. On the other hand, you have the wife of the CEO and Chairman of the Board currently running a political campaign and is on the receiving end of criticism due to the past edgy content of a company she was once majorly a part of. So what better way to get people off of their backs than to shame them by doing something like this. I mean, it's already working. Already you have some people on this forum make idiotic statements like, "If you boo Cena, then you need to get shot", or "If you boo Cena, then you need to get Cancer". It's becoming more about Cena than it is about the people who unfortunately suffer from this disease and that defeats the purpose and you can't tell me WWE never saw that coming.
> 
> This didn't have to begin and end with Cena, there are other fan favorites on the roster who could have shown their support. Like with the NFL, it's a collaborative effort. It seems like with the WWE, whenever they do something positive they go out of their way to make it all about Cena. Despite the fact that various wrestlers have gone overseas to show support to the troops and also regularly do Make A Wish appearances. I'm not going to start praising Cena for doing something I'm sure various other wrestlers would have done if give the opportunity by the WWE to do so.


Great post (Y)




Elijah89 said:


> You are a very angry person.


If you call it angry that I dont believe this bullshit then call me angry. Stone Cold Steve Austin wore a shirt in his prime of his face bloodied from WrestleMania 13.
Cena can only wear something non-wrestling related like Be A Star or Rise Above Cancer in hope to be accepted by the fans because he has nothing wrestling related to offer unlike Steve Austin.

It gets even worse. Rise Above Hate was stupid enough because that stands for "people boo Cena because these people are bad and hate Cena for no reason" and he tells his fans how their fathers, older brothers and uncles are bad people who hate someone only because he is a good person who loves children, the troops and his country"
Now he replaced "hate" with "cancer" so he compares the fans who boo him with cancer and like he rose above the hate the people who have cancer should rise above it.
It can't get any more distasteful than that. And if the fans boo him tonight with this shirt it will only send a message "Cena was hated tonight and just like he rose above the hate tonight you can also rise above cancer"

WWE makes fun how WCW ruins everything and how they ruined Hulk Hogans career? Well WWE ruins now everything just like the career of John Cena because whenever some genius comes with a plan how to make Cena more liked it backfires because most fans can see through BS


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



wAnxTa said:


>


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Great post (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. John Cena's career has been destroyed by a shirt that supports the fight against cancer.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Even if proceeds don't go to cancer research, which I hope they do, he can help bring awareness. I really hope no one on here doesn't take a shot at him over this shirt.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



bigdog40 said:


> No because he lost his last two Wrestlemania matches when he debuted a new shirt. Also he is wearing this shirt from tonight through the end of October regardless if a few idiots decide to boo him or not.


That's where things get tricky. How do you differentiate between the people booing John Cena because his character sucks with those booing because he's wearing a charitable t-shirt?

It's hard to expect people to boo someone that is openly supporting cancer awareness, but at the same time, it's wrong _not_ to expect that just because he's supporting cancer awareness.

It's important that WWE get this right, because there will be people at the arena tonight who are sick of John Cena. The babyface. It could come across as the good guy getting booed out of his home town for wearing a t-shirt supporting cancer awareness. Which, I'm not going to lie, would be hilarious.



itssoeasy23 said:


> It's also sad to see there are people saying stuff like "this is PR propaganda to get Cena cheered!"
> 
> Listen, everybody in sports (even thought WWE isn't a sport) wears pink during October. Baseball, football, any sport you can think of, they have pink somewhere on their attire for Breast Cancer awareness. It's a great cause and the only reason people are against it is because *John Cena* is wearing the shirt. For some reason the anti-Cena fans seem to think there's some "ulterior motive" with John Cena and WWE are trying to "get him cheered" even though he still constantly get's mixed reactions.


Not that I necessarily agree with it, but the "ulterior motive" theory obviously stems from the fact that A) he's debuting the shirt in his home town B) during a title match C) infront of a crowd that has been hostile towards him in the past D) and it's September.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Aid180 said:


> I would love it if the proceeds of the bought shirt, cap, and sweatbands went towards breast cancer research.


hahahaha

It's nice to raise awareness to points for the WWE for doing that through Cena (the only guy on their roster who makes any remote amount of sense to wear a shirt like that). But how about instead of throwing another $50 million down the drain in another failed attempt at getting Linda a senate seat, they donate that money to cancer research? And hey, you'd get that good publicity they so desperately want right there.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Arcade said:


> Yes. John Cena's career has been destroyed by a shirt that supports the fight against cancer.


With stuff like this it destroys any hope of Cena being ever accepted by smarks, old school fans and adults who watch WWE longer than 5 years.
And mentioning Cena and cancer in the same sentence only shows what a phony move this is from WWE


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



DualShock said:


> *With stuff like this it destroys any hope of Cena being ever accepted by smarks, old school fans and adults who watch WWE longer than 5 years.*
> And mentioning Cena and cancer in the same sentence only shows what a phony move this is from WWE


WWE hasn't cared about smarks or older fans for years. If they did Cena would have turned heel 5 years ago. Cena is still a top face because 1) even though he's booed, he still get's the biggest reaction every night. 2) he brings in the most money (and every sensible person know's that you need money to run a company.) And 3, they don't have a guy other than Cena who generates as much revenue and money than Cena. 

The fact is the kids and families are bringing in the money for WWE. The older fans are streaming PPV's, downloading shows, and constantly degrade WWE to the point that is seems like some of them watch it just to get angry.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE hasn't cared about smarks or older fans for years. If they did Cena would have turned heel 5 years ago. Cena is still a top face because 1) even though he's booed, he still get's the biggest reaction every night. 2) he brings in the most money (and every sensible person know's that you need money to run a company.) And 3, they don't have a guy other than Cena who generates as much revenue and money than Cena.
> 
> The fact is the kids and families are bringing in the money for WWE. The older fans are streaming PPV's, downloading shows, and constantly degrade WWE to the point that is seems like some of them watch it just to get angry.


Sure but only because WWE doesn't care for older fans doesn't mean that the fans doesn't care for some of their superstars
CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, AJ, Damien Sandow or even Ryback but with things like this you can kill any chance that Cena could ever be accepted and be at this point that people will hate anything just because it has something to do with Cena.

I mean how sick is it that a WWE superstar who is called perhaps the biggest phony in this industry to wear this shirts? There is no surprise that some people have doubts and if they continue with this tactic more people will start to hate John Cena the person because something like cancer is very serious.

I mean really, if John Cena cares so much and is so serious about it he would do it on the spot and not saying "please wait this sunday, we have a PPV and bigger is always better. Why should I waste it for Raw or a house show"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

While I do believe raising awareness for breast cancer is a good thing, and I'm sure John Cena the man behind the character genuinely wants to support the cause and stuff, I feel WWE should've kept this kind of thing strictly outside the ring. If they feel they must show him wearing the "Rise Above Cancer" shirt on TV, they could've just had it be a one-day thing (which I believe would've been a much finer choice). In fact, as a few here on this thread have mentioned before, they could've had the entire roster wear something related to the awareness in some way or form. When it's just one wrestler, it tends to make it look like only Cena cares about breast cancer awareness, and gives him an unfair spotlight advantage. 

That, and the fact that they chose to have an entirely new shirt and cap when a much more subtler pink armband or something would suffice and convey the same message gives the implication that WWE is blatantly bragging about their support in order to win some sympathy points. It also doesn't help that, in association with Linda McMahon's political campaign and Vince's attempts to get Cena cheered and less booed as the face of the company, the whole thing ends up having a negative connotation of being WWE propaganda.

And for all we know, it probably is.

So now that Cena has worn pink, he has only the color yellow to wear to achieve his goal of transcending human mortality and becoming the Crayola God.

BTW, yellow is used for "support our troops", right? I also heard it's used for suicide awareness?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE hasn't cared about smarks or older fans for years. If they did Cena would have turned heel 5 years ago. Cena is still a top face because 1) even though he's booed, he still get's the biggest reaction every night. 2) he brings in the most money (and every sensible person know's that you need money to run a company.) And 3, they don't have a guy other than Cena who generates as much revenue and money than Cena.
> 
> The fact is the kids and families are bringing in the money for WWE. The older fans are streaming PPV's, downloading shows, and constantly degrade WWE to the point that is seems like some of them watch it just to get angry.


They don't care about the fans period. They do what they want and expect people to accept it like the fact they are deleting all the attitude era videos on Youtube so Linda has a better chance of winning her senate race. Anybody over the age of 15 at this point should not watch WWE.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Cena actually said he was planning on a pink tshirt back at Mania, so it's nice to see him follow up on his promise. Not sure if someone else has posted this yet, but here ya go:






at 5m20s

And I think it's natural that Dolph confront him tomorrow for getting on the pink bandwagon.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

The real question is this..does the fact that he wears his Cancer support shirt spoil who wins the match tonight? Would they really let a Breast Support shirt support guy just LOSE like that?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

This is very touching. I can't wait to see him debut the new gear. Stand up move by John and the WWE!


----------



## Mark7 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Pink is the new black.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Cactus said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Cena picks up hate for the stupidest things. *I remember when he was criticized for his work with sick kids.* People are actually criticizing a man for making a sick (possibly dying) kid's wish come true and now this. A man wears pink to send an anti-cancer message and you still hate on him. He's a character on a TV show, stop taking it so seriously.


I don't think people are talking about his work with the kids, it's more about the pathetic use of it in the video packages and DVDs they're doing. They turned his charity work, something that supposed to be the most pure thing in the world because Make A Wish is a wonderful organization, into another one of the endless desperate attempts to get him over(Like he disrespected the Marines when he pretended to be "one of them" when he was never there one day of his life). That's what disgusted me personally, the things they will do just so few people in a building wouldn't scream booo to a fictional TV figure, and no, it's not "the company" who are doing it, it's Cena himself because it's happening for years now and a guy in his position can change his presentation if he wants. Add to that, that he's LYING on his DVDs and saying that he never do anything to change people's minds even though he shamelessly panders to every crowd just to get more support.

In this situation? Again, like Make A Wish, great meaning but disturbing use. Because we all know that this is happening specifically NOW just to get a few more cheers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Cyon said:


> While I do believe raising awareness for breast cancer is a good thing, and I'm sure John Cena the man behind the character genuinely wants to support the cause and stuff, I feel WWE should've kept this kind of thing strictly outside the ring. If they feel they must show him wearing the "Rise Above Cancer" shirt on TV, they could've just had it be a one-day thing (which I believe would've been a much finer choice). In fact, as a few here on this thread have mentioned before, they could've had the entire roster wear something related to the awareness in some way or form. When it's just one wrestler, it tends to make it look like only Cena cares about breast cancer awareness, and gives him an unfair spotlight advantage.
> 
> That, and the fact that they chose to have an entirely new shirt and cap when a much more subtler pink armband or something would suffice and convey the same message gives the implication that WWE is blatantly bragging about their support in order to win some sympathy points. It also doesn't help that, in association with Linda McMahon's political campaign and Vince's attempts to get Cena cheered and less booed as the face of the company, the whole thing ends up having a negative connotation of being WWE propaganda.
> 
> ...


Well said.

The thing is, raising awareness for breast cancer is a good thing, no doubt about it, so kudos to the WWE for doing it and to Cena for going along with it. At the same time though, WWE will be making a huge profit off these shirts. Raising awareness is one thing, raising money is another. Will they be donating any portion of the sales to cancer research? Or how about Linda's campaign: is this just a way to look good? Given what they're doing to Youtube videos, it really wouldn't surprise me too much. Or how about Linda's run in general? Last time they spent $50 million out of Vince's own pocket for a failed senate run: are they really going to do that again, when that money could instead easily go to cancer research? It'd be a good thing and if they truly were hoping to help fight it, well there you go, and it'd make WWE look good in the process, instead of wasting money again to help let Linda grab a bit of power.

It's a nice gesture, no doubt, but it sure as hell isn't entirely self-less.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Rock316AE said:


> I don't think people are talking about his work with the kids, it's more about the pathetic use of it in the video packages and DVDs they're doing. They turned his charity work, something that supposed to be the most pure thing in the world because Make A Wish is a wonderful organization, into another one of the endless desperate attempts to get him over(Like he disrespected the Marines when he pretended to be "one of them" when he was never there one day of his life). That's what disgusted me personally, the things they will do just so few people in a building wouldn't scream booo to a fictional TV figure, and no, it's not "the company" who are doing it, it's Cena himself because it's happening for years now and a guy in his position can change his presentation if he wants. Add to that, that he's LYING on his DVDs and saying that he never do anything to change people's minds even though he shamelessly panders to every crowd just to get more support.
> 
> In this situation? Again, like Make A Wish, great meaning but disturbing use. Because we all know that this is happening specifically NOW just to get a few more cheers.


All sports do this though. They all heavily broadcast the charity work their superstars do and the reason they have to do that is to negate the negative aspects of the business. WWE just can't count on the media reporting charity work, but a good scandal or someone getting arrested and they're all over it.

You can make a legitimate argument that they tie Cena to the armed forces and Make A Wish and now cancer more so than any other wrestler and that's a concern but in regards to Make A Wish John Cena is the one whose being requested and fulfilling those requests so you can't criticize him on that one. It's not his fault kids love him more than any other superstar. He's fulfilled more Make A Wish grants than any other person in the history of the organization. You're d*** right he deserves some recognition for that.

It's a face's job to pander to the crowd. I'd never expect a Rock fan to criticize someone for pandering. Cena has always stated that fans have the right to boo him in all of his promos as well.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

This could be a company-wide campaign. The middle rope for tonight's PPV is also pink.

...or WWE are re-enforcing the fact that Cena is supporting cancer awareness, to ensure that people don't boo him.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

WWE don't waste time. His profile is already updated. Look. http://www.wwe.com/superstars/johncena


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



GillbergReturns said:


> You can make a legitimate argument that they tie Cena to the armed forces and Make A Wish and now cancer more so than any other wrestler and that's a concern but in regards to Make A Wish John Cena is the one whose being requested and fulfilling those requests so you can't criticize him on that one. It's not his fault kids love him more than any other superstar. He's fulfilled more Make A Wish grants than any other person in the history of the organization. *You're d*** right he deserves some recognition for that.*


Problem is, its not just "some". They clearly are trying to use it as a means to keep him over as a face to the fans that wont accept him. 



> Cena has always stated that fans have the right to boo him in all of his promos as well.


No shit. What else can he do? Cry about it on live tv?


----------



## Tnmore (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



HHHGame78 said:


> WWE don't waste time. His profile is already updated. Look. http://www.wwe.com/superstars/johncena


Yes looks like it


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



> but in regards to Make A Wish John Cena is the one whose being requested and fulfilling those requests so you can't criticize him on that one. It's not his fault kids love him more than any other superstar. He's fulfilled more Make A Wish grants than any other person in the history of the organization.


I'm not saying anything against it, this is an awesome organization and if you make a sick kid happy even for a few minutes, it's worth it. What I said is what they're doing with the demand for Cena, how they're shamelessly using it to their advantage, what they're doing to try to get Cena over when it's supposed to be pure. More than that, a privilege for Cena. No, he doesn't deserve ANY recognition for that. It's charity, and especially a work with kids, if you're not doing it with all your heart, don't do it at all. I see this new shirt as just another part of a campaign to get a TV character some cheers. Like they did with him wearing hometown shirts, like he pretended to be a Marine, like they're showing him in Make A Wish at every opportunity. The process is great, the meaning behind it is disgusting.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I can't believe some of you people.


I am not a Cena fan at all but making fun of his fucking pink attire for a GOOD CAUSE? Get the fuck out of here, seriously.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Rock316AE said:


> I'm not saying anything against it, this is an awesome organization and if you make a sick kid happy even for a few minutes, it's worth it. What I said is what they're doing with the demand for Cena, how they're shamelessly using it to their advantage, what they're doing to try to get Cena over when it's supposed to be pure. More than that, a privilege for Cena. No, he doesn't deserve ANY recognition for that. It's charity, and especially a work with kids, if you're not doing it with all your heart, don't do it at all. I see this new shirt as just another part of a campaign to get a TV character some cheers. Like they did with him wearing hometown shirts, like he pretended to be a Marine, like they're showing him in Make A Wish at every opportunity. The process is great, the meaning behind it is disgusting.


Saying they do it to put him over isn't the whole truth. They do it to put the product over and that they are a responsible, family friendly company.

It's not shameless and nobody is getting taken advantage of. It's just wrong to suggest that because they advertise their charity work it's no longer charity work. Guess what. That charity likes the coverage as well. The kids benefit from it too. 

The only people lose are the guys who want to boo Cena because they think he's a poor wrestler.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

i like it


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Want to know why - Linda McMahon. *Komen is a right wing organization* - so pink wash the wwe to help out Linda's senate campaign.


Then why did they flip flop on the whole abortion controversy?

On a side note, why is it that no one ever attempts to raise awareness for prostate cancer?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

What's next? Cena wearing dresses like Vito? Cena in drag? (there's already that photoshop with him wearing lip stick and the Divas title)...maybe that's next.

Voice Over guy - "Next week...There's a NEW toughest man to ever wear a dress...and his name is John Cena."


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

What fucken hero cena is...

i hate him so damn much my goodness..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

100% of the profits will go to fighting cancer according to wwe.com

fuck you haters

john cena > you


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kobra860 said:


> Then why did they flip flop on the whole abortion controversy?
> 
> On a side note, why is it that no one ever attempts to raise awareness for prostate cancer?


Because they got caught and the public who didn't know it's right wing connections learned all about Komen. 

Mo-vember is about prostate cancer. Mo-vember, of course is men growing a mustache starting on Nov 1st clean shaven, and not shaving off the mustache until the last day of November and raising money off of is.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



kobra860 said:


> Then why did they flip flop on the whole abortion controversy?
> 
> On a side note, why is it that no one ever attempts to raise awareness for prostate cancer?


No-Shave November? Also more people die from breast cancer (though obviously prostate cancer is still a big deal).



Redead said:


> 100% of the profits will go to fighting cancer according to wwe.com


Well that's awesome to hear, good on the WWE for that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mo-vember is about prostate cancer. Mo-vember, of course is men growing a mustache starting on Nov 1st clean shaven, and not shaving off the mustache until the last day of November and raising money off of is.


That's it?


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I kinda feel if it was for that purpose then he shouldn't have HIS logo's on it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld™ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

For a good cause but, Ew pink.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Really guys? Breast Cancer Awareness is a ploy to get someone over?

Come on. It's for an actual good cause.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



BestInTheWorld™ said:


> For a good cause but, Ew pink.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Natsuke said:


> Really guys? Breast Cancer Awareness is a ploy to get someone over?
> 
> Come on. It's for an actual good cause.


Yess
The logo on the shirt isn't about cancer awareness it has a huge picture of John Cena on it...Making Cena the focus of the shirt.
Why only have John Cena wear pink but not the rest of the roster? In sports every team either wears a pink armband or pink bats ect.
They are trying to associate the John Cena character with another good cause so people don't boo him
Hell at least they are sending all the profits from the merchandise sells to the organization. So is fine, Cena is going to get booed no matter what.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

People who are still hating on Cena for this despite all profits going to cancer research are fucking disgusting. You epitomise the pathetic selfish side of the IWC and you're pitiful. I hope you don't carry an attitude like this with you through life.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Evolution said:


> People who are still hating on Cena for this despite all profits going to cancer research are fucking disgusting. You epitomise the pathetic selfish side of the IWC and you're pitiful. I hope you don't carry an attitude like this with you through life.


(Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

its a great cause. I saw one of the women they announced survived taking the train after the even and wished her well and said that she was strong. I think we all agree its a great cause by why only Cena. thats the problem most of the time. they make it seem like only Cena cares about the kids and now this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

They could have had Punk wear some Pink too support the cause.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Except.. all profits aren't going to the charity. somebody's paying for the Komen foundation advertisements, somebody made it financially viable for all these companies to embrace the pink into their products. we're talking about corporations here people, what makes you think they would do this if there wasnt any financial incentive? they are absolutely profiting from this alleged charity work whether they admit it or not.

not only is it the equivalent of a "cheap pop" to get people behind Cena, WWE is also taking a % of the sales on the shirts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Annihilus said:


> Except.. all profits aren't going to the charity. somebody's paying for the Komen foundation advertisements, somebody made it financially viable for all these companies to embrace the pink into their products. we're talking about corporations here people, what makes you think they would do this if there wasnt any financial incentive? they are absolutely profiting from this alleged charity work whether they admit it or not.
> 
> not only is it the equivalent of a "cheap pop" to get people behind Cena, WWE is also taking a % of the sales on the shirts.


I could see them doing it without financial incentive. The PR alone is tremendous. And thats the name of the game nowadays. Make a wish foundation, be a star, all that shit. Its more or less free and the PR is the reward

I dont get it, would you rather John Cena donates his heart to someone to prove hes a good guy in your book or something? Maybe if he did, people would still say "lol john cena trying to get a reaction using a heart transplant what a loser attitude era 4 lyfe"


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I'd buy it just to help out a little for it's cause, although I already just ordered some WWE Merch last Friday and it already shipped.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Redead said:


>


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I support the cause. However, John Cena is too manly for pink. Think about if Triple H, Undertaker, or The Rock used pink? It would look wrong. But I won't complain too much, since it seems like an October thing only.

John Cena has gone most of the primary colors by now. I'm thinking yellow is next


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I find Cena coming out in pink to be really sickening. This is just the next step in trying to use a serious matter to try and get Cena over. He was getting booed mercilessly in the winter. What happened? Well John Cena's Make a Wish work started becoming featured in videos and being brought up on the air. After all, how can you boo a guy who works with dying kids? They were using Make a Wish to try and quell the boos. Now, they're doing the same thing with breast cancer research. Using charities that help dying people through serious illnesses as a means of trying to make fans stop booing your top star...lowest of the low.


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Yay for WWE fan manipulation. Why exactly couldn't all the superstars wear the cancer gear? "If you don't cheer for Cena, you must be a bad person who is against curing cancer." They do this all the time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Banjo said:


> I support the cause. However, John Cena is too manly for pink. Think about if Triple H, Undertaker, or The Rock used pink? It would look wrong. But I won't complain too much, since it seems like an October thing only.
> 
> John Cena has gone most of the primary colors by now. I'm thinking yellow is next


Fucking stupid comments, you don't have to be girly to wear pink. It's just a color. Girls wear blue and get no shit for it but OMG A GUY WEARS PINK, WHAT A FUCKING PUSSY.

Grow the fuck up, people. You don't have to be a girl to wear pink.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

They're not using this to get Cena over they are simply taking by far their number one biggest merch seller across the majority of demographics that they are targeting to maximise the effectiveness of the campaign.

In this thread: People who don't understand business, marketing or public relations.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because they got caught and the public who didn't know it's right wing connections learned all about Komen.
> 
> Mo-vember is about prostate cancer. Mo-vember, of course is men growing a mustache starting on Nov 1st clean shaven, and not shaving off the mustache until the last day of November and raising money off of is.


Ted DiBiase did this last year.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

All profits.
Are going.
To Charity.

What the fuck does it take to get that into people's heads?

Cena's on the front of the shirt.
People buy it because it's probably going to be a limited edition Cena shirt.
Charity gets all of the profit. All of it.

Get it? Charity uses Cena's fame to help cancer awareness. It's not the other way around. I don't get it. Who the fuck wants to see *every superstar wear pink in a Pay-Per-View* just so the WWE can prove that this isn't some stunt to get Cena over?

It's like good intentions run right through a lot of people's heads.

And before people call me some dickrider, I'm a cancer survivor. Not a breast cancer survivor, but a survivor nonetheless. I can't *stand* people who think people do these awareness things for something so damn petty. Learn to have a heart.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Evolution said:


> They're not using this to get Cena over they are simply taking by far their number one biggest merch seller across the majority of demographics that they are targeting to maximise the effectiveness of the campaign.
> 
> In this thread: People who don't understand business, marketing or public relations.





Natsuke said:


> All profits.
> Are going.
> To Charity.
> 
> ...


I strongly agree with both of these posts.

John Cena is the biggest merchandise seller in WWE today. So it makes all the sense in the world to have him be the one to have the "Breast Cancer Awareness" shirt and gear. There's no ulterior motive and it's not propaganda. WWE is using their top face to spread awareness for breast cancer, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



KO Bossy said:


> I find Cena coming out in pink to be really sickening. This is just the next step in trying to use a serious matter to try and get Cena over. He was getting booed mercilessly in the winter. What happened? Well John Cena's Make a Wish work started becoming featured in videos and being brought up on the air. After all, how can you boo a guy who works with dying kids? They were using Make a Wish to try and quell the boos. Now, they're doing the same thing with breast cancer research. Using charities that help dying people through serious illnesses as a means of trying to make fans stop booing your top star...lowest of the low.


I do not see how in the slightest bit of sense that Cena wearing a shirt for breast cancer awareness is "sickening."

They show John Cena's Make A Wish Foundation work because one, it's positive for the WWE. Two, Cena has the most wishes in the foundation's history. And three, there's nothing wrong with showing video's of children meeting their hero. I don't see anything wrong with WWE showing kids be given happiness and joy even through a time of hardship or pain. One of the best thing's a person could see is a smile on a child's face. Especially if they have a terminal illness, cancer, or anything of that nature, to see them smile and be happy is only a positive thing.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Natsuke said:


> Really guys? Breast Cancer Awareness is a ploy to get someone over?
> 
> Come on. It's for an actual good cause.


yup . just the fact that it's not Cena , it's Linda's campaign for senate


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Rocky Mark said:


> yup . just the fact that it's not Cena , it's Linda's campaign for senate


And let me comment on that little statement. 

See, here's the thing. Linda McMahon is married to Vince McMahon. So, Vince is going to do whatever it takes to have his wife in the senate. Why? Because their family. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince left WWE after Linda ever won the Senate so he won't have a chance to hurt her politically. WWE is constantly getting attacks and neglected for stuff they did a decade ago, hence the fact that the Attitude Era video's are getting taken off Youtube. Vince wants his wife to win, at whatever cost's. 

Sure, the Breast Cancer Awareness stuff may be tied into the Linda McMahon Senate race, but it's still a good cause. Same goes for the B.A. Star campaign.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It's a smart move on WWE's part if for the good PR and nothing else. I do have to question only using Cena to push the merch though. You can't tell me they wouldn't sell a lot more shirts and in turn raise a lot more money if there were a handful of wrestler's shirts that had the pink theme through October. You'd probably get more of the older crowd to buy pink Punk shirts than Cena's.


----------



## Shutthehellup (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

It is for a good cause,regardless of the why he did it


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Funny how it is always John Dinner who has to push the charity stuff. What a kind, upstanding gentleman he must really be! All the other wrestlers must be dicks since they never wore any pink.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I don't like the fact that they are teaming up with Susan G Komen after that awful PR disaster they had a couple of months ago.

They could have team up with a more reputable organization.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

I don't really give a fuck why they are doing it nor should any of you. The only thing that matters is that all profits are being donated. It will not make any difference whatsoever if they are doing this to make themselves look good. I'd rather them do this for all the wrong reasons (still donating all profits) than not do it at all.

That said, I do believe Cena wishes to do this for the cause itself and why would Vince not be down with it? It's a win/win/win situation for all involved.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Wow, those guys are crazy desperate now. Keep charity off of WWE TV, dammit! 

I'm not going to cheer him just because of that shirt. It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



floyd2386 said:


> I don't really give a fuck why they are doing it nor should any of you. The only thing that matters is that all profits are being donated. It will not make any difference whatsoever if they are doing this to make themselves look good. I'd rather them do this for all the wrong reasons (still donating all profits) than not do it at all.
> 
> That said, I do believe Cena wishes to do this for the cause itself and why would Vince not be down with it? It's a win/win/win situation for all involved.



This would all be true if the Susan G Komen Foundation did anything but "increase awareness." I'm very aware of cancer by now, thank you very much, I don't need a smear of pink on my granola bar box to remind me that I have to worry about my girlfriend dying if she gets what her mother got. This is the same foundation that tried to pull funding for planned parenthood, the organization that actually tries to get low income women mammograms. Susan G. Komen devotes most of their money to publicity, and I'm tired of seeing their Pepto Bismal pink over everything just to make people feel better.

I'm all for helping my fellow man, but Susan G. Komen is nothing more than the charitable organization version of a placebo tablet.

Also, John Cena is a weeny.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

BTW, Cena will now wear Pink on a daily basis:








Taken from the "Superstars" section on the WWE dotcom


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Evolution said:


> People who are still hating on Cena for this despite all profits going to cancer research are fucking disgusting. You epitomise the pathetic selfish side of the IWC and you're pitiful. I hope you don't carry an attitude like this with you through life.


God forbid we doubt a company who proved in the past that they are hypocrites 



darnok said:


> Funny how it is always John Dinner who has to push the charity stuff. What a kind, upstanding gentleman he must really be! All the other wrestlers must be dicks since they never wore any pink.


but but Cena is also the only one who is 300 days on the road away from his family wrestling house shows across the world against himself and he is the only one who loves children, the troops and his country? What are you talking about? It only makes sense that he is the only one who wears this shirt


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Evolution said:


> People who are still hating on Cena for this despite all profits going to cancer research are fucking disgusting. You epitomise the pathetic selfish side of the IWC and you're pitiful. I hope you don't carry an attitude like this with you through life.


yes , because now if we don't like him or cheer for him it means that we like cancer right ? 

fpalm at some people's logic


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

whats wrong with wwe today ? 










and pink ring ropes


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*

Okay so the official number is 30% of the sale at least

http://ww5.komen.org/wwe.aspx


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



floyd2386 said:


> Okay so the official number is 30% of the sale at least
> 
> http://ww5.komen.org/wwe.aspx


They are donating 100% of the profits, which is 30% of retail sales. It costs money to make the merchandise.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ssppeeddyy said:


> whats wrong with wwe today ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the color pink is what's wrong with the WWE and not the shitty creative team.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



floyd2386 said:


> Okay so the official number is 30% of the sale at least
> 
> http://ww5.komen.org/wwe.aspx


Perhaps my original reply was a little flippant.

I'm sure that Susan G. Komen has donated a lot to help. 

My problem with them is how they have kind of monopolized this whole "Cure" or "Race for the cure" thing, to the point of litigating against anyone who uses pink or "the cure." There are a number of controversies associated with them, such as the Planned Parenthood debacle, and their stance on funding research involving stem cells. So not only have they closed off an avenue of research that is important (be it politically controversial) but they are suing other organizations that could make avenues in that research. They have every right to take political stances on issues like stem cells and planned parenthood, but I have every right to criticize them for it, and question their true intentions when they starting shifting money around based on someone else's agenda.

I also do not like that they have helped make cancer such an event. A brand. Charity work is a lucrative industry if you're in the right charity. Their administrators make salaries of nearly half million, and they have a lot of clout in their circles. Nancy Brinker was very well rewarded for her service, let's just say that. They also are in the business of making deals with brands such as KFC, Yoplait, etc. There is nothing wrong, in and of itself with that, but I don't feel comfortable getting misty eyed just because two very powerful brands decide to cross promote. I'm glad some money will be spread around, I'm glad some of it may do some good, but please don't ask me to act as though this took some grand force of will. It's tax deductible money, and it's good publicity for two organizations who have sketchy track records when it comes to good deeds.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I dislike his character but him, as a person, seems like such a standup guy. Kudos to him for doing this.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Some of the idiotic respsones early in this thread make me want to quit this goddamn forum. Man, there are some seriously fucking ignorant people around. Cena is wearing pink to support Breast Cancer awareness. That is a decent thing to do. The WWE is raising money and awareness by using their most marketable star to draw attention to an extremely worthwhile campaign (which is also close to Cena's heart). Anybody with even the slightest problem with that is a piece of shit. End of story.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So basically from this thread, what I get is that the IWC is a bunch of politicians who complain about backstage politics.

I could give two craps if you hate Cena or not. What I don't understand is how you can hate a guy *even -more- when he's doing something for a good cause.* It baffles my mind. *We gotta think deep in shit that's as simple as fuck.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

the modern myth said:


> Some of the idiotic respsones early in this thread make me want to quit this goddamn forum. Man, there are some seriously fucking ignorant people around. Cena is wearing pink to support Breast Cancer awareness. That is a decent thing to do. The WWE is raising money and awareness by using their most marketable star to draw attention to an extremely worthwhile campaign (which is also close to Cena's heart). Anybody with even the slightest problem with that is a piece of shit. End of story.


How ironic to call some people ignorant and you insulted anyone who disagrees with you.
It is my right to doubt anyone I want. If I believe that it is fake and not honest I have the right to call John Cena, Vince and the whole company phoneys. This is called freedom of speech and that is my right to use freedom of speech as long as I don't insult someone like you did in your post and you should tolerate other opinions no matter how stupid it sounds for you.
This is a phoney act because of Lindas campaign and to make other people stop booing Cena *IN MY OPINION*.
Any other problems that I have an different opinion than you?

But great to see that the WWE propaganda works


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

ssppeeddyy said:


> whats wrong with wwe today ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with football today? 



















and baseball as well:










It's called "spreading awareness for breast cancer." There's nothing "wrong" with it at all. WWE are only doing what countless other business and organizations do.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Brye said:


> I'll always respect Cena for stuff like this. (Y)


This is why I like Cena.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

DualShock said:


> How ironic to call some people ignorant and you insulted anyone who disagrees with you.
> It is my right to doubt anyone I want. If I believe that it is fake and not honest I have the right to call John Cena, Vince and the whole company phoneys. This is called freedom of speech and that is my right to use freedom of speech as long as I don't insult someone like you did in your post and you should tolerate other opinions no matter how stupid it sounds for you.
> This is a phoney act because of Lindas campaign and *to make other people stop booing Cena* *IN MY OPINION*.
> Any other problems that I have an different opinion than you?
> ...


This is what I'm talking about; the people wondering why John Cena was the chosen star, thinking it might be a way for him to be even more over and stop people booing him. I just think that that is a fucking idiotic suggestion. Cena was chosen as the face of this campaign for the same reason that Hulk Hogan was used for stuff like this back in the 80's (he was the biggest face in the company). Who would you have, instead? The Undertaker? Hardly appropriate. Guess I shouldn't post while drunk.

Even if it is a phony capaign and marketing for Linda, I still don't see anything to complain about; it's doing a tremendous amount for charity, so why over analyse it?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought it was funny that they didn't color coordinate his entrance video with the pink and black shirt. I guess the WWE had to draw the line some where. Or maybe he will have a pink entrance video tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's called "spreading awareness for breast cancer." There's nothing "wrong" with it at all. WWE are only doing what countless other business and organizations do.[/QUOTE]

But in those sports is it just one person wearing pink to spread awareness or multiple or everyone wearing it. I think its a great cause just wish it was more than one person. Orton and Sheamus are huge faces why not pink attire for them.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

the modern myth said:


> This is what I'm talking about; the people wondering why John Cena was the chosen star, thinking it might be a way for him to be even more over and stop people booing him. I just think that that is a fucking idiotic suggestion. Cena was chosen as the face of this campaign for the same reason that Hulk Hogan was used for stuff like this back in the 80's (he was the biggest face in the company). Who would you have, instead? The Undertaker? Hardly appropriate. Guess I shouldn't post while drunk.
> 
> Even if it is a phony capaign and marketing for Linda, I still don't see anything to complain about; it's doing a tremendous amount for charity, so why over analyse it?


But the big difference is that Hogan in his prime was not booed like Cena and therefore many people assume that it's just the way for Cena to get simpy. If Cena was cheered like 8 years ago nobody would doubt this. This is something that pisses many people off and one of the reasons why Cena is hated, bringing real life and entertainment together.

It's a great move by WWE but why is John Cena the only one who wore pink? Even guys who wear pink like CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler had a different outfit. Why? 
Look at NFL, everybody weared pink, there was no difference who is a better player or who is more famous and therefore the argument that only Cena wore pink because he is the face of the company is BS. There would be even better if they had the pink shirts of various superstars, but no Cena is obviously the only good guy. But it has only the face of Cena and if a non-wrestling fan watched this show he whitnessed how a bunch of animals boo a man who wears a breast cancer awareness shirt.
And that is the reason why I think that move is a phony act with Vince and Cena as the biggest phonys. Because it seems like the message is "there must be a point when the fans will stop boo Cena. There must be a point when the fans will feel ashamed and bad for booing such a good person and they will stop one day"
Bringing charities into WWE TV and mixing it with WWE characters is one of the most disgusting things WWE has ever done and they should feel ashamed of themselves, not me for booing a character.
If I ever accept and like Cena one day it should be something that happened in a storyline not because of something that has nothing to do with a gimmick, match, storyline or promo.
If I dislike a WWE superstar because he is for me a bad entertainer I should not feel bad because a woman has breast cancer or a little boy dies.
For this alone Vince, his wife and John Cena deserve a big FU from me and they will rot in hell for this


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DualShock said:


> But the big difference is that Hogan in his prime was not booed like Cena and therefore many people assume that it's just the way for Cena to get simpy. If Cena was cheered like 8 years ago nobody would doubt this. This is something that pisses many people off and one of the reasons why Cena is hated, bringing real life and entertainment together.
> 
> It's a great move by WWE but why is John Cena the only one who wore pink? Even guys who wear pink like CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler had a different outfit. Why?
> Look at NFL, everybody weared pink, there was no difference who is a better player or who is more famous and therefore the argument that only Cena wore pink because he is the face of the company is BS. There would be even better if they had the pink shirts of various superstars, but no Cena is obviously the only good guy. But it has only the face of Cena and if a non-wrestling fan watched this show he whitnessed how a bunch of animals boo a man who wears a breast cancer awareness shirt.
> ...


Once again, you may not realize this, but John Cena is the most marketable guy in WWE today. It makes all the sense in the world for him to have the Breast Cancer Awareness shirt and gear instead of someone like Dolph Ziggler. 

And the constant diatribe you continue to spew out about how "WWE is trying to stop the boos" is false. The WWE have embraced the boo's a long time ago. If not, they would have turned Cena heel to keep him with the fan's reactions. Instead, they continued to keep him face while he was being booed. There's nothing they can do to have him be cheered by the majority of people. 

And then there's the Anti-Cena shirt's that WWE sells. John Cena is the first face to ever have a shirt that is against him. If that's not "embracing the boo's" than I don't know what is.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This topic proves that anything John Cena does, he will get hate for doing it.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a really great gesture, and I respect that the money will be going to charity, my gf and my mom almost had it, if not for the doctors who discovered the growing tumor in time, but they are forced to live in fear and always attend medical checkups. Although at the back of my mind, I still keep asking myself why they give so much, if not having anything in return? It's the wwe after all. Still.. i don't know man. Both sides have valid points IMO. Btw dualshock, great post man.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Arcade said:


> This topic proves that anything John Cena does, he will get hate for doing it.


Yup, Karma is a bitch.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Once again, you may not realize this, but John Cena is the most marketable guy in WWE today. It makes all the sense in the world for him to have the Breast Cancer Awareness shirt and gear instead of someone like Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> And the constant diatribe you continue to spew out about how "WWE is trying to stop the boos" is false. The WWE have embraced the boo's a long time ago. If not, they would have turned Cena heel to keep him with the fan's reactions. Instead, they continued to keep him face while he was being booed. There's nothing they can do to have him be cheered by the majority of people.
> 
> And then there's the Anti-Cena shirt's that WWE sells. John Cena is the first face to ever have a shirt that is against him. If that's not "embracing the boo's" than I don't know what is.


The constant diatribe you think I continue is something that is noticed by many fans otherwise this thread would have 5 pages instead of 28. If for you John Cena is a good, honest guy for doing it, fine. But there are many other people who say "if someone boos Cena because of this shirt he deserves also to have cancer" or "he deserves to get shot" and some people really think that if you boo Cena you support cancer and this is something where I say that this is a valid argument why I believe that WWE show the foundations and charities in their shows to make Cena more likeable.
Some people have already a guilty conscience if they boo a man with this shirt and that's why I think it's wrong to bring this stuff into WWE TV.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DualShock said:


> The constant diatribe you think I continue is something that is noticed by many fans otherwise this thread would have 5 pages instead of 28. If for you John Cena is a good, honest guy for doing it, fine. But there are many other people who say "if someone boos Cena because of this shirt he deserves also to have cancer" or "he deserves to get shot" and *some people really think that if you boo Cena you support cancer* and this is something where I say that this is a valid argument why I believe that WWE show the foundations and charities in their shows to make Cena more likeable.
> Some people have already a guilty conscience if they boo a man with this shirt and that's why I think it's wrong to bring this stuff into WWE TV.


Who the hell believes that? The breast cancer awareness stuff isn't part of his character, it's something he's doing like every other sport organization does. In fact, WWE is late to the party with the Breast Cancer Awareness stuff, I'm surprised they didn't do it earlier. And all proceeds go to the organization. He's wearing the colors because he's the top face of the company, thus the most marketable guy for the job. It's no that hard to think of. 

He's wearing pink just like every other sport team wears pink during Breast Cancer Awareness month. It has nothing to do with the team, it's something more important. 

The people who boo Cen are booing the character, not the human being. Cena wearing the "Rise Above Cancer" shirt is not part of the character, it's part of the awareness for breast cancer research. It has nothing to do with Cena.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

What the hell does "raising awareness" mean anyway? I think everyone on the planet already knows about cancer. How about raising awareness of the causes like the chemicals put into our food and water? Wifi, mobile phones and power lines? How about looking into alternate treatments which don't line the pockets of big pharma and make it a war of attrition between the tumour and the rest of the body meaning that even if you do survive, you might be missing a limb and have a greater chance than not of relapsing? 

Or would that actually involve doing something other than giving money to corrupt organisations? You kinda don't have the illusion of feeeling good about yourself when you have to change habits of a life-time. Much easier to wear a pink t-shirt and throw some money at an already failing system.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm all for supporting breast cancer research. However, I can't help but think this is somewhat politically motivated, with all that time spent on pointing out breast cancer survivors in the front row, then the montage video, then pointing out all the troops in attendance, plus the BA Star stuff . . to make WWE into this goodwill company. The timing just seems odd, why didn't they support breast cancer research last year?

I dunno, maybe it's just pure coincidence, and if WWE supports breast cancer awareness month next year when the elections are done, then I'll eat my words. But oh well, if politics is the motivation that's pushing WWE to be a better company and support more causes, then hey, it's still a win. (Y)


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

smh
wrestling is dead


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> And the constant diatribe you continue to spew out about how "WWE is trying to stop the boos" is false. The WWE have embraced the boo's a long time ago. If not, they would have turned Cena heel to keep him with the fan's reactions. Instead, they continued to keep him face while he was being booed. There's nothing they can do to have him be cheered by the majority of people.


If you seriously think that they are not trying whatever they can to decrease/stop the boos, you're in denial. I shouldn't even have to explain it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> If you seriously think that they are not trying whatever they can to decrease/stop the boos, you're in denial. I shouldn't even have to explain it.












This say's otherwise.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> This say's otherwise.


Yeah, milking some cash out of the anti-Cena crowd suddenly undoes all the shameless pandering and promotion they've done in hopes of Cena getting cheered. Stephanie even said it herself that at Wrestlemania 28, they were trying to get the crowd split for the "big time" atmosphere. And you can tell that's what they wanted to do with all the "look, Cena is such a great guy that meets sick children and supports the troops!!!! plz cheer him!!" video packages.

Sorry, but I'll take Stephanie's word for it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> This say's otherwise.


No, this says "there are boos for Cena in the audience...let's make a t-shirt of it, it'll probably sell huge!" The WWE will do anything, I repeat, ANYTHING to make money these days because God knows its not coming from PPV buys or live gates. There was even a thread in GD that mapped out the past 10 years of WWE finances and it showed that the biggest differences between 2001 and 2009 were that WWE was making a killing on licensing and merchandise. So what does that say? WWE will sell their name out to more people and make more crappy products. In fact, compared to 2001, 2009's PPVs buys and revenue from house show attendance was drastically down. So, they're going another route-one that sacrifices in ring quality and general audience appeal for making money on things that have nothing to do with actual wrestling.

But know this-the WWE are using breast cancer to quell the boos Cena gets and its not the first time they've tried it. Cena originally was just a rapper. Then he got booed, so they transitioned him to be pro military, always showing him with the army members in the front row, having marines do his entrance at WM, etc. That worked for a while. Then in the fall and winter, the boos started getting worse. So, they started making more of a public deal about his Make a Wish work. They never really did prior to that, but soon we started seeing segments and commercials devoted to telling us about how Cena works with dying kids. So on Monday, Montreal gave him a loud chorus of boos, and so what do we see? John Cena coming out in pink to support breast cancer. They're trying to make John Cena seem to good and attach so many positive things to him so people won't boo him.

Here's my question-why didn't anyone else on the roster don the pink yesterday? Sure Cena would draw the most attention, but if its such an important cause, why not have everyone draw attention to it to maximize the exposure? Why not have Sheamus wear pink, or Orton, or Punk? Because it was important that the focus be put on John Cena supporting breast cancer. You can't do that if everyone is doing it. The football games you quoted where the teams wore pink-notice how they're not talking about one guy and focusing on him, they talk about the entire team. The WWE doesn't want that, they want Cena singled out. Why just Cena? Surely breast cancer would have benefited more if the entire product drew attention to the cause? But no, just Cena. Why didn't Punk get a t-shirt? He sells merch well, they could have done one saying "Breast in the World" or something. Oh but he's a heel. Then again, this is a charity that deals with cancer, you'd think they would try to support it to the maximum...you know, if breast cancer was the primary motive and all.

They are doing everything in their power to try and make Cena look so good and pure so people will get behind him. They can mask it by saying they're just trying to be good people, but Vince has done enough in his life that anything positive he does is going to make people feel like there's an underlying motive. And there sure seems to be in this case.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Who really dislikes Cena will never buy this shirts


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, milking some cash out of the anti-Cena crowd suddenly undoes all the shameless pandering and promotion they've done in hopes of Cena getting cheered. Stephanie even said it herself that at Wrestlemania 28, they were trying to get the crowd split for the "big time" atmosphere. And you can tell that's what they wanted to do with all the "look, Cena is such a great guy that meets sick children and supports the troops!!!! plz cheer him!!" video packages.
> 
> Sorry, but I'll take Stephanie's word for it.


So, they wanted to get the "crowd split" for a big time atmosphere. How does that generate into them wanting to reduce/stop the boo's? The fans still booed Cena. There's basically nothing they can do to get Cena cheered. There's no reason to try and change people's perception of his character. WWE hasn't cared about his boo's for years, they even embraced them with the Cena Suck shirt I posted. 

There is no shameless pandering by showing Cena giving joy to kids who have terminal illness's. He has the most wishes for the foundation and it's good for the company. Besides, you never see Cena saying "I help sick children, or "I love our troops," in random promo's for no reason.


----------



## Philoswrestling (Jun 28, 2011)

Plenty of comments on the matter and I'm not sure it this has been said yet but the way WWE is going about this breast cancer awareness smells disingenuous.

First, why is it only Cena that gets to wear the pink merchandise? Why not have all the superstars wear pink attire for the month of October? I bet they would all do it... Surely no one in the locker room is pro cancer. Cena may have a personal link to breast cancer, but many people do... Cena is not the only decent person in the WWE.

It seems like its a double win for the WWE. Good PR + a way to get Cena some support. If cancer research is funded along the way, great, but I doubt it is the end goal. It is a corporation and we need to keep that in mind before we start gushing on about how good of a man Cena is. 

In all likelihood, corporate probably brought the gear to Cena to market it because he is the best pitch guy for the job. Sorry for the cynicism, but that is the only way I can makes sense of it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So, they wanted to get the "crowd split" for a big time atmosphere. How does that generate into them wanting to reduce/stop the boo's? The fans still booed Cena. There's basically nothing they can do to get Cena cheered. There's no reason to try and change people's perception of his character. WWE hasn't cared about his boo's for years, they even embraced them with the Cena Suck shirt I posted.
> 
> There is no shameless pandering by showing Cena giving joy to kids who have terminal illness's. He has the most wishes for the foundation and it's good for the company. Besides, you never see Cena saying "I help sick children, or "I love our troops," in random promo's for no reason.


Yeah, they just make videos and devote segments to them, showing Cena with dying kids and with the military.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> No, this says "there are boos for Cena in the audience...let's make a t-shirt of it, it'll probably sell huge!" The WWE will do anything, I repeat, ANYTHING to make money these days because God knows its not coming from PPV buys or live gates. There was even a thread in GD that mapped out the past 10 years of WWE finances and it showed that the biggest differences between 2001 and 2009 were that WWE was making a killing on licensing and merchandise. So what does that say? WWE will sell their name out to more people and make more crappy products. In fact, compared to 2001, 2009's PPVs buys and revenue from house show attendance was drastically down. So, they're going another route-one that sacrifices in ring quality and general audience appeal for making money on things that have nothing to do with actual wrestling.
> 
> But know this-the WWE are using breast cancer to quell the boos Cena gets and its not the first time they've tried it. Cena originally was just a rapper. Then he got booed, so they transitioned him to be pro military, always showing him with the army members in the front row, having marines do his entrance at WM, etc. That worked for a while. Then in the fall and winter, the boos started getting worse. So, they started making more of a public deal about his Make a Wish work. They never really did prior to that, but soon we started seeing segments and commercials devoted to telling us about how Cena works with dying kids. So on Monday, Montreal gave him a loud chorus of boos, and so what do we see? John Cena coming out in pink to support breast cancer. They're trying to make John Cena seem to good and attach so many positive things to him so people won't boo him.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well that makes sense. Of course they will try to make the most money where-ever possible. Their a company, and what does a company need to live: money. If they can get money from the anti-Cena crowd, than they will sell those shirts. 

Once again, I'll tell you what I told Dualshock. The "Rise Above Cancer" shirt is not part of his character. There's not going to be a storyline devoted to breast cancer, he's not going to be talking about breast cancer on WWE television, it's for a more important cause. They even had a pink-rope last night during the PPV. It's for breast cancer research, not to make the boo-birds cheer Cena. 

Cena is wearing the shirt because he is the most marketable and biggest name in the company. He's basically their spokesman and the top face. There is no ulterior motive, no propaganda. Some of you people are trying to find color in a picture that's black and white. WWE is doing something for a good cause. It may be political, but it's a good cause.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's an interesting article I found:

http://paullazenby.com/PL/?p=1739

Pretty interesting, deals with Cena and breast cancer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So, they wanted to get the "crowd split" for a big time atmosphere. How does that generate into them wanting to reduce/stop the boo's? The fans still booed Cena. *There's basically nothing they can do to get Cena cheered. There's no reason to try and change people's perception of his character.* WWE hasn't cared about his boo's for years, they even embraced them with the Cena Suck shirt I posted.
> 
> There is no shameless pandering by showing Cena giving joy to kids who have terminal illness's. He has the most wishes for the foundation and it's good for the company. Besides, you never see Cena saying "I help sick children, or "I love our troops," in random promo's for no reason.


Tell that to the WWE as they don't seem to get the memo and continue to have Cena presented as this flawless saint that is the greatest thing to grace this earth since time immemorial.

And Cena doesn't directly say "I help sick children" or "I love our troops" but then again, what kind of asshole would do that? Instead, he'll just say "I met so and so and they were a wonderful family" or "I'M A DAMN PROUD AMERICAN AND I LOOK AT THE FRONT ROW AND SEE SOME OF OUR AMAZING SOLDIERS WHO FIGHT FOR OUR FREEDOM!" *camera cuts to the soldiers at ringside*

Like pointed out earlier, if they were really genuine about this whole "rise above cancer" thing, they would've had every wrestler dress in pink instead of just Cena. But noooo, it's always the angel that gets booed by those mean assholes in attendance who gets the benefits of being presented in a positive light! And before you tell me "But he's the top face and sells the most merchandise", tell me this, wouldn't it have been even better if the whole roster wore the colors instead of just him? That spreads the message even further out. And I'm pretty sure you've come across the high and mighty douchebags on the internet that say things like "CENA FULFILLED 300 WISHES AND IS WEARING A T-SHIRT AGAINST CANCER. IF YOU BOO HIM, YOU ARE A BAD PERSON!". That's exactly why Vince does shit like that. Don't think for one second he's above these cheap tactics. This is a man that wanted to participate in an incest angle and one who mocked God for ratings. There's no depth he wont sink to if it can somehow better his situation, whether it's publicity or ratings.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Here's an interesting article I found:
> 
> http://paullazenby.com/PL/?p=1739
> 
> Pretty interesting, deals with Cena and breast cancer.


I have no clue what point that person was trying to get across. 

He say's "Shame on you, John Cena," but doesn't seem to make the point of why Cena should be ashamed.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

I think its great that hes got the pink shirt for Breast cancer awarness .. that guy really is a total Hero !


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, well that makes sense. Of course they will try to make the most money where-ever possible. Their a company, and what does a company need to live: money. If they can get money from the anti-Cena crowd, than they will sell those shirts.
> 
> Once again, I'll tell you what I told Dualshock. The "Rise Above Cancer" shirt is not part of his character. There's not going to be a storyline devoted to breast cancer, he's not going to be talking about breast cancer on WWE television, it's for a more important cause. They even had a pink-rope last night during the PPV. It's for breast cancer research, not to make the boo-birds cheer Cena.
> 
> Cena is wearing the shirt because he is the most marketable and biggest name in the company. He's basically their spokesman and the top face. There is no ulterior motive, no propaganda. Some of you people are trying to find color in a picture that's black and white. WWE is doing something for a good cause. It may be political, but it's a good cause.


If they have political motives behind it, then that pretty well undoes the good. Using charities like that is just...unbelievably wrong. WWE never just does something for a good cause, that's not how Vince operates. He's always thinking how he can get something out of it. As good of a cause as breast cancer, dying children and the military are, using them as a platform to ultimately get yourself more business is just sleazy.

You're saying that there's no ulterior motive or propaganda...sorry but Vince has spent years destroying his own credibility so I can't even give him the benefit of the doubt. Too many pegs just fall perfectly into place.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I have no clue what point that person was trying to get across.
> 
> He say's "Shame on you, John Cena," but doesn't seem to make the point of why Cena should be ashamed.





> John Cena, you didn’t do your homework and now you’re out there telling lies to millions of fans including a huge number of children. While you’re a truly unique individual who has done, and I’m sure will continue to do, a great deal of good, this time you’ve dropped the ball horribly.
> 
> Shame on you, John Cena.


Did you even read the article? This was like...the entire last paragraph.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh here's a good one:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/she-the-people/post/komen-spends-lavishly-on-salaries-and-promotion/2012/02/06/gIQAVw4qtQ_blog.html



> Nancy Brinker, founder and chief executive of Susan G. Komen for the Cure, took home $417,000 in salary in 2010, according to financial documents posted on the charity’s Website, and paid 50 top executives more than $100,000 each.
> 
> What the Dallas-based foundation spent on staff and administrative expenses included $20 million for advertising and promotion, $14 million for “office expenses’’ and more than $14 million for consulting and professional services. Another $7 million was spent on contract labor and $3 million for travel. Komen officials did not return calls and emails seeking comment.
> 
> - The Washington Post



This 'charity' spends the bare minimum 16% of money donated on actual cancer research. Yeah, the Fed really picked the cream of the crop this time. Did anyone do any research into this organization?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I have no clue what point that person was trying to get across.
> 
> He say's "Shame on you, John Cena," but doesn't seem to make the point of why Cena should be ashamed.


Umm but he does, he says shame on him for not doing research about the organization before hand, then he posted links to other "worthy" organizations.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Worthy cause or not, this could have easily been somebody else. Why not have Sheamus as the face of this? Why did Punk even get written so poorly as a babyface and forced to turn to protect Cena's position? Why couldn't that have been Punk in that pink shirt?

Because this is more blatant pandering and pleading to the fans for them to like John Cena. I bet you dumb motherfuckers all thought Cena was a deeply spiritual Black baptist minister when he had that ABSURD gospel choir entrance during WM 27 in Atlanta. You know something? Boo the motherfucker. Atlanta didn't put up with having its intelligence insulted. They saw it for what it was, crass and disgusting pleasepleasepleaselikeme and emotional manipulation. "You can't boo Cena. He's associated with religion!" Well, until you associate him with an apparel, wrestling and character change I'm still going to boo his stale monkey ass.

You know if you consider yourself a Cena hater you do know that you have to boo and mock and jeer Cena when WWE pulls this shit, right? When Cena tries to pander and emotionally blackmail you that just means you have to boo MORE, not less. Every 15 minute sermon on troops and 9 year olds with Lou Gehrig's disease just gives you the moral high ground to fucking flameroast Cena for treating you like an imbecile. 

He could do every good deed he does now but be more entertaining as a speaker and a wrestler. Don't let this fucker wrap himself in a cause and dupe you with a shit eating grin. BOO HIM IF YOU HATE HIM.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its nice but this is like the millionth "Cena is such a nice guy" pandering event.
If people boo him its not because they hate the man its because this is more of the transparent stuff that fans hate. 
Cena might as well start kissing babies on his way down to the ring.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll say it again, why couldn't Punk have come out with a "BREAST IN THE WORLD" t-shirt?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh here's a good one:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/she-the-people/post/komen-spends-lavishly-on-salaries-and-promotion/2012/02/06/gIQAVw4qtQ_blog.html
> 
> ...


Thats fucking disgusting and is my biggest problem with some of these organizations


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No other form of entertainment would treat you like this. Here is an actor I like who does movies I like: Leonardo DiCaprio. But if he spent the last 7 years doing crappy movies I wouldn't be satisfied if he gave money to Saint Jude's and worked as a candy striper making dreams come true. You know what everybody would think about Leonardo DiCaprio if he did that? If it wasn't genuine but was just meant to dupe you into tolerating a decade of mediocrity? Here is what people would think..." Fuck you, Leo. Make a good movie or hit the bricks. You're not fooling anybody."


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

If you boo Cena not only do you hate America and sick children, you also want titties to die.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



moon25 said:


> This is embarrassing. fpalm
> it's an excuse to wear pink because he has no colors left.


your comment is embarrassing

theres no reason to have an issue with this


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The situation is even worse with John Cena because he is the week in, week out flagship and marquee man in the dominant form of his line of work. If somebody spends a decade putting out movies I don't like...










I just don't watch the movies. It is impossible to be a WWE fan and avoid Cena without being very negatively impacted by that choice.


----------



## hova. (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk wears Pink as a Bret Hart tribute "OH YEAH CM PUNK IS SUCH A AN AWESOME WRESTLER ALWAYS GIVING RESPECT TO THE GOAT, OH MY GOD, BLABLA"

John Cena wears pink as a Breast Cancer awareness "OH IT'S SUCKS, IT'S JUST A MOVE TO MAKE LINDA WIN, HE'S NOT GOOD, HE'S DOING IT IN ORDEN TO PEOPLE TO NOT BOO HIM, HE SUCKS, FUCKING AWFUL WRESTLER, RYDER SHOULD HAVE DONE IT INSTEAD OF CENAA and bla bla bla"

You people really are the true smarks of wrestling.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious why they chose Cena. He sells the most merchandise = raising the most money.

Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought he would go all out with pink jorts,socks, trainers


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I think it's pretty obvious why they chose Cena. He sells the most merchandise = raising the most money.
> 
> Not that hard to figure out.


So why not have every wrestler wear this "limited edition" merchandise last night? Or at least all the main eventers, anyways. 

It would only result in more sales, and thus more donations. It wouldn't take anything away from the Cena sales, because they're making more overall sales anyways....which should be the point.

Instead Cena is presented as the only one who cares about curing cancer, because he morally "rises above" everyone else. 

Also, plenty of superstars take part in many, many charitable acts....including the Make-a-Wish Foundation. Yet, Cena is the only one praised for it by the WWE. 

They constantly try to push him as some morally superior higher-than-everybody wrestling god. Don't you dare boo Cena, otherwise you must be against all the things that he (and only he...) stands for....like curing cancer.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Worthy cause or not, this could have easily been somebody else. Why not have Sheamus as the face of this? Why did Punk even get written so poorly as a babyface and forced to turn to protect Cena's position? Why couldn't that have been Punk in that pink shirt?
> 
> Because this is more blatant pandering and pleading to the fans for them to like John Cena. I bet you dumb motherfuckers all thought Cena was a deeply spiritual Black baptist minister when he had that ABSURD gospel choir entrance during WM 27 in Atlanta. You know something? Boo the motherfucker. Atlanta didn't put up with having its intelligence insulted. They saw it for what it was, crass and disgusting pleasepleasepleaselikeme and emotional manipulation. "You can't boo Cena. He's associated with religion!" Well, until you associate him with an apparel, wrestling and character change I'm still going to boo his stale monkey ass.
> 
> ...





Umm Cena is the most marketable wrestler in the company right now by far, it was an easy PR move. This thread proves that some of the people bitching about this have no business even trying to step foot in the wrestling business because they would sink the company.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It could have been everybody wearing pink or speaking of breast cancer. John Cena isn't the only man involved in USO tours and Salute the Troops nor is he the only man involved with B A Star. This is just shockingly transparent emotional blackmail and psychological mindfuck guilt-tripping. Just like the Black gospel choir in Atlanta was to protect Cena from getting boos in a WrestleMania main event for the title as the babyface.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone who complains about this attire colour knowing full well why hes wearing pink, then please just go and vanish somehwere off the face of this earth. Thanks


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

bigdog40 said:


> Umm Cena is the most marketable wrestler in the company right now by far, it was an easy PR move. *This thread proves that some of the people bitching about this have no business even trying to step foot in the wrestling business because they would sink the company*.


That's funny, because it seems that with the way the booking and creative are today, you'd think they were trying to do that themselves.

I'm not saying it wasn't a good PR move. I'm saying that I see underlying motives behind what was done that are part of a trend of underlying motives involved with John Cena. What they're trying to do is sickening. Good for business, but ethically its horrific.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

hova. said:


> CM Punk wears Pink as a Bret Hart tribute "OH YEAH CM PUNK IS SUCH A AN AWESOME WRESTLER ALWAYS GIVING RESPECT TO THE GOAT, OH MY GOD, BLABLA"
> 
> John Cena wears pink as a Breast Cancer awareness "OH IT'S SUCKS, IT'S JUST A MOVE TO MAKE LINDA WIN, HE'S NOT GOOD, HE'S DOING IT IN ORDEN TO PEOPLE TO NOT BOO HIM, HE SUCKS, FUCKING AWFUL WRESTLER, RYDER SHOULD HAVE DONE IT INSTEAD OF CENAA and bla bla bla"
> 
> You people really are the true smarks of wrestling.


CM Punk wears pink as Bret Hart & Randy Savage tribute
John Cena "OMG PUNK YOU ARE SUCH A HYPOCRITEZ U DONT KNOW WHO U R RIPPIN COLOURS OF HALL OF FAMERZ"
6 days later John Cena "SCREWZ WHAT I SAID ABOUT PINK & BLACK 6 DAYZ AGO! I AM DA TRUE PINK AND BLACK ATTACK ON CANCERZ!"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

On the bright side, Cena is wearing a mainly black shirt again.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I think it's pretty obvious why they chose Cena. He sells the most merchandise = raising the most money.
> 
> Not that hard to figure out.


Makes no sense
If they had a charity gala for the foundation it would make sense why Cena was the choosen one and attends as the only WWE superstar the gala.
But it was a PPV where almost the whole roster is there and competes and he is the only one with that shirt?
Like I already posted in this thread, that would make sense like a tribute show for a deceased wrestler and Cena is the only one who wears a tribute arm band


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if someone else on the roster wanted to wear pink to support the fight against Breast Cancer, WWE will let them do it. Cena sells the most in merchandise, so for him to have his own shirt saying "Rise Above Cancer" is logical, as a percentage of the profits of the shirt will go towards the charity organization.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Arcade said:


> *I'm pretty sure if someone else on the roster wanted to wear pink to support the fight against Breast Cancer, WWE will let them do it.* Cena sells the most in merchandise, so for him to have his own shirt saying "Rise Above Cancer" is logical, as a percentage of the profits of the shirt will go towards the charity organization.


Can you explain why not 1 but 2 superstars on the roster who usually wear pink changed the colors?
I would understand if CM Punk wanted to present his new outfit at the PPV but it can not be a coincidence that Dolph Ziggler changed also his colours on the same night, And surprise, surprise, both wore pink before this PPV


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good for him. It's a great cause and the more awareness/money that can be brought to it, the better. Hopefully the rest of the roster gets involved with it too.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

I have huge respect for John after he came out wearing the pink attire. After all, it's for a great cause and I give huge credit to WWE for raising awareness about situations like this alongside other projects such as 'Be A Star'. Granted, I really fucking hate the John Cena character, but you have to respect him outside his wrestling character for undertaking in projects such as this.

I can only hope they raise awareness about more things like this, such as depression, which I unfortunately suffer in silence from.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Can you explain why not 1 but 2 superstars on the roster who usually wear pink changed the colors?
> I would understand if CM Punk wanted to present his new outfit at the PPV but it can not be a coincidence that Dolph Ziggler changed also his colours on the same night, And surprise, surprise, both wore pink before this PPV


It's obvious that CM Punk's pink attire wasn't going to be permanent. He doesn't usually wear his tribute attires on a week to week basis for several months. The Dolph Ziggler sudden attire change does seem a little weird, but we will see in the next month if more superstars will wear pink. Why would WWE have a problem with someone other than Cena wearing pink to support the fight against Breast Cancer?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Arcade said:


> It's obvious that CM Punk's pink attire wasn't going to be permanent. He doesn't usually wear his tribute attires on a week to week basis for several months. The Dolph Ziggler sudden attire change does seem a little weird, but we will see in the next month if more superstars will wear pink. Why would WWE have a problem with someone other than Cena wearing pink to support the fight against Breast Cancer?


Who knows, maybe WWE thinks it's inapropriate to have the parts of the ring ropes, commentary table and entrance stages in pink as a sign that they support this organization and then have two heels comming out with this colour.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Who was it in this thread who said that "Cena repping breast cancer won't be permanent, its not gonna become his gimmick"? Yeah...you sorta failed on that call.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Once Linda loses the race for senate again the WWE will stop supporting breast cancer. 

WWE is morally bankrupt. They would throw a puppy into a blender if it meant Linda would win Senate


----------



## Cena is G.O.A.T (Mar 20, 2012)

I ♥ you john


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

kakashi101 said:


> Once Linda loses the race for senate again the WWE will stop supporting breast cancer.
> 
> WWE is morally bankrupt. They would throw a puppy into a blender if it meant Linda would win Senate


This, its all PR stunt, they don't give a damn about breast cancer or any other cause unless there is potential profit in it for WWE. They struck up a business deal with the Komen foundation before doing this, thats a certainty. A morally bankrupt corporation is not going to go out of their way to promote something if there isn't something in it for them.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Good for Cena. 
This is going to a good cause. Cena looks hilarious in pink though.  Just a bit of fun...
Hats off to the WWE doing this.

But, apart from the good stuff, this is kind of obvious that they're doing this for Linda and the election senate race thing. But, I kind of feel bad saying stuff like that... so, good for Cena and breast cancer awareness. 

I still think Punk should've worn a shirt saying "Breast in the world", would've been great!
But, I guess not because he's a heel...


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Sadly it feels like this is all for Linda's political race. 

Cena is just a sheep and will forever do whatever Vince tells him. 

I hope they at least send the majority of the proceeds from the sale of these shirts to cancer research. If they aren't this is a shallow gesture.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody notice that the heels ain't wearin' pink anymore?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Only Cena is allowed to wear pink bc only Cena CARES!!!!!!!


No this is not a ploy to get Cena over and help Linda's campaign....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heels support cancer.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Wiggle said:


> Sadly it feels like this is all for Linda's political race.
> 
> Cena is just a sheep and will forever do whatever Vince tells him.
> 
> I hope they at least send the majority of the proceeds from the sale of these shirts to cancer research. If they aren't this is a shallow gesture.


Dude, didn't you read the articles I posted? Only 16% of any money given to the Komen foundation will actually be used for breast cancer research, since 16% is the bare minimum required by law. The rest will be used by the crooked fucks running the company to be given 6 figure salaries, lavish construction projects, commercials and "administration". Basically, the WWE would be better off just finding women with breast cancer and paying their medical bills and supporting their families through the illness. Donating it to the Komen foundation, they might as well flush it down the can along with the money they spent on Brock Lesnar.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can understand having to pay people for working at and running a charity. Take the Red Cross for example: the CEO makes a fair bit of money. They do have a lot of work to do though (advertising, marketing, setting up all sorts of fundraisers, etc), and this isn't a side volunteer job. You'd want someone good running the joint and you're only to get that with a reasonable paycheck: reasonable being the keyword there. Only shilling out the very bare-minimum required by law to be called a charity is really, really slimy though.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

dan the marino said:


> I can understand having to pay people for working at and running a charity. Take the Red Cross for example: the CEO makes a fair bit of money. They do have a lot of work to do though (advertising, marketing, setting up all sorts of fundraisers, etc), and this isn't a side volunteer job. You'd want someone good running the joint and you're only to get that with a reasonable paycheck: reasonable being the keyword there. Only shilling out the very bare-minimum required by law to be called a charity is really, really slimy though.


Thing is the charity is one of the biggest in the United States if not the biggest.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I just realized that all the heels that typically wear pink were not wearing pink on the only day where pink was relevant. I guess Cena is the only one who can wear pink now all of a sudden, weird


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

No kidding. Man what a fuck you to some of the pink wearing performers.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Smart for him to do, to gain extra fans.(Y)


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

looks better than that ugly ass green he wears.


----------



## Jewicide (Sep 18, 2012)

Vince is an evil genius.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol, so on a night where WWE is supposedly supporting breast cancer, john cena is the ONLY ONE wearing pink? that just doesn't make any fucking sense to me and Ziggler, who ALWAYS wears pink, didn't even wear it...Cmon man. In NFL games, not only is the best player wearing pink, but also the rest of the players on the whole team, and please stop saying "cena is the only one wearing it because it will bring in profit" bullshit, if cm punk wore a breast cancer shirt as well wouldn't that bring in MORE profit? (I would hope so) Is wwe really in that bad of shape to where they make John Cena the only person to wear pink? if so then I don't understand how they aren't bankrupt yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler was already wearing blue before this.


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

Its just more pandering. Like the bully campaign, no real emotion attached.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pink is not his color, however its for a good cause. I just hope WWE donates some sales to the cause


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Pink is not his color, however its for a good cause. I just hope WWE donates some sales to the cause


And the Foundation will pocket most of the money anyway. :vince


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I usually be one of the last people who complain about John Cena but this is getting ridiculous. Like some of you mention already, I guess John Cena is the only wrestler that support fighting breast cancer and the others just don’t give a shit. This is clearly a sneaky way to get John Cena over in a more *positive* light from the fans even though it still failing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Thing is the charity is one of the biggest in the United States if not the biggest.


Yeah I know, though I never realized how little they truly donated. I suppose it makes sense, they must spend a lot on marketing etc. It's good that at least something is getting donated at least...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Did Cole (I think) really said sth along the lines of "and remember, this was all John Cenas idea, not WWE, it's his thing and he's pulling it off" I mean, who is supposed to believe THAT? Fuckin hypocrites


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kregnaz said:


> Did Cole (I think) really said sth along the lines of "and remember, this was all John Cenas idea, not WWE, it's his thing and he's pulling it off" I mean, who is supposed to believe THAT? Fuckin hypocrites


I think it was JBL, but yeah... that was said. And it probably did more to make you question the actual sincerity of the move or if it was all a ploy to get good graces for Cena....


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Hey, it's not fully pink; Black with a little pink.

If it had to be done, at least it's not too bad.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/255387/WWE-News:-CM-Punks-PPV-Gear,-No-More-Pink-For-Dolph-Ziggler,-More-.htm



> - With John Cena now wearing pink ring gear to support the fight against breast cancer, it's interesting to note that Dolph Ziggler is no longer wearing his pink "showoff" t-shirt. The WWEShop.com website now has all of Dolph Ziggler's pink merchandise discounted 40%.


What kind of bullshit is this? So doesn't this mean Ziggler gets smaller royalties since his merchandises is selling for less?


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Bananas said:


> Sandow should cut a promo saying Cena stole his gimmick :side:


Dolph and Punk had to stop wearing pink too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, the pink defines bad luck for Cena. First he twisted his ankle (or something like that) at NoC then injured his arm last night on Raw. He should take it off soon!


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

a think the pink attire cander aside looks smart and also like the ring ropes etc...


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/255387/WWE-News:-CM-Punks-PPV-Gear,-No-More-Pink-For-Dolph-Ziggler,-More-.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bullshit is this? So doesn't this mean Ziggler gets smaller royalties since his merchandises is selling for less?


That really bugs me, not only less money but the pink made Ziggler unique, no one else had a full pink shirt so it fit his gimmick as a show-off shirt. Now a black shirt is the same as 90% of the roster. Dolph should've at least got to cut a promo on Cena or have a match with him over the color before ditching the pink. Or at least go with another unique color, like neon-something.

That said, I really want to buy the discounted shirt but shipping it here costs almost as much as the shirt itself.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

respect to cena, pink attire is coming back in fashion again look at punk, sandow, and ziggler, sure robbie e wears pink as well correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

Did anyone else notice his titontron video? One night after he starts wearing pink, his video is an entire package of him and the pink gear... not every wrestler on the card that can pull that off.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

ratedR3:16 said:


> respect to cena, pink attire is coming back in fashion again look at punk, sandow, and ziggler, sure robbie e wears pink as well correct me if i'm wrong


Only cena can wear pink now to show he did it for charity. he stole hte color from them. what a scumbag.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to admit. It looks pretty shady that the guys that normally wear pink suddenly seem to change attire when Cena starts sporting it. I doubt that was his call, but if it was WWE's thats pretty strange.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: John Cena Debuting New Pink Attire Tonight At Night of Champions*



Daniel.Bryan said:


> we got one more thing/topic to respect this guy he is simply awesome


:lmao I just noticed him mouthing Cena sucks.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/255387/WWE-News:-CM-Punks-PPV-Gear,-No-More-Pink-For-Dolph-Ziggler,-More-.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bullshit is this? So doesn't this mean Ziggler gets smaller royalties since his merchandises is selling for less?


They always discount old merchandise. Ziggler has a new shirt.

You people make a mountain out of a molehill. 

I didn't think it was possible, but the IWC has actually found a way to hate John Cena even more for supporting a breast cancer charity. 


That aside, I hope the Divas division gets involved. Perhaps they can demonstrate on each other how to check your breast for lumps?



bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao I just noticed him mouthing Cena sucks.


Yeah, and that John Cena t-shirt is just _ironic_. He's the most ironic 8 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just heard somewhere that the guys who usually wear pink stopped wearing pink. Dont know if this was mentioned lol dont wanna read tons of previous pages. I know Ziggler, Sandow and PTP are the usual pinksters


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Zigglers pink shirt came out after his black one. 

Heels not wearing pink only means that John Cena is the only man on the roster who is allowed to support BCA.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Camoron said:


> Yeah, and that John Cena t-shirt is just _ironic_. He's the most ironic 8 year old I've ever seen.


LOL the boy looks like the son of Brock Lesnar



kregnaz said:


> Did Cole (I think) really said sth along the lines of "and remember, this was all John Cenas idea, not WWE, it's his thing and he's pulling it off" I mean, who is supposed to believe THAT? Fuckin hypocrites


:lmao
Epic fail for WWE and if they really want to fool us they should at least try to come up with a better story.
Let's say it was really the idea of John Cena and not WWE to be part of the foundation and to wear that shirt. How come that the colour of the ropes have changed? If WWE has nothing to do with it why did they change the ropes, the announce table and why did the entrance stage turned sometimes to pink?
If for example Sheamus supports a foundation in Ireland he can be allowed to wear a shirt of this foundation but if that was only his idea and not of the company you will never see WWE changing the design and colors of the stage or the ring.
Thank you WWE for indirectly admitting that it's true what some people assume here all the time


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

would of been cooler if they made it like they rise above hate shirt,but it's still cool.they can just re rotate colors back in and use black and white as his primary color on his shirt.he still has not used blue as a primary color and could even do tideye


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

People can take the piss out of him wearing pink but the cause is good and the profits are going to this charity and as Cena is the top merchandise seller then this will benefit everyone very well. I guess Dwayne cant take the piss out of him wearing pink since this is a serious subject


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I would like him more if it wasn't for such a shady organization like the Susan G Komen fund.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Only reason anyone would stop wearing pink would be because they're heels. They're not supposed to come off as a charity act. But once a heel starts wearing pink, that rumor will shut up finely.

Does it matter, really? *You're gonna cheer for heels anyways.*


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

real men wear pink...


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Just more propaganda by the WWE. So Cena can only wear pink but heels cant. Its just all phoniness from cena and the WWE. Other superstars whether heel or face should be allowed to wear pink if they choose to, not just cena.

This is why I depise this guy with a passion.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

My take on this and it's likely a combination of other thoughts shared through the 375 posts before me.

- Breast cancer awareness is a good cause, and for the people getting worked up over the criticism of Cena, relax. We can all agree on it being a good cause.

- I don't like or dislike Cena any more from this. He is the most marketable person in the company today, and it's no surprise that he's at the forefront of this whole campaign. Cena draws money, and that's also undeniable.

- WWE could have chosen a better charity than Komen. A company that had a PR disaster recently involving Planned Parenthood. And there's this:



> In April 2011 Komen introduced its own-brand $60 perfume "Promise Me", complete with promotional appearances by Komen CEO Nancy Brinker on the Home Shopping Network,[60] only to encounter opposition due to coumarin, oxybenzone, toluene and galaxolide as potentially harmful ingredients. Komen stated its intention to have the product reformulated but has refused to withdraw existing stocks of the "Promise Me" product from distribution.[61]
> 
> To critics of cause marketing the use of a potentially deadly disease as a marketing vehicle detracts from the original message; in the words of one member of the IV League, a group of terminal (Stage IV) breast cancer patients interviewed in the Léa Pool documentary Pink Ribbons, Inc., "It's like they're using our disease to profit and that's not OK."[62]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_G._Komen_for_the_Cure

(I typically don't like using Wikipedia as a source, but the information is all there if you want it)

With Komen being a conservative organization, I guess it doesn't surprise me that a guy like Vince would do business with them. Which brings me to my next point.

- WWE is not alone in this, but this is cause marketing, plain and simple. Big corporation does business with charity, charity gets more money, big corporation gets to promote their product in a positive light (while also pocketing profit in the process). Komen and KFC joined forces a while back and KFC donated 50 cents for every bucket of fried chicken they sold. Yoplait did something similar too. Buy our product, we'll keep our profits but give some of it to this charity. Boosts sales for the company, and makes the customers effectively do the donating.

- It seems there's a large contingent of people who are of the mind that the ends justify the means. In other words, who cares what WWE's motives are, as long as a good cause like breast cancer awareness stands to benefit from it. I can agree with that for the most part. Advancing cancer research and getting closer to a cure is more important than any side effect this campaign has on WWE itself.

- No major company does these things without ulterior motives, and to think otherwise is to be naive to how marketing and public relations works. The NFL and MLB are big supporters of cancer awareness not just because they are noble causes, but also because they promote their own brand in a positive light as well. Consumers are more likely to support businesses that give back to communities. It's about building customer loyalty in the end. WWE is killing many birds with one stone here, not in any particular order:

1) Raise awareness to help detect and fight breast cancer
2) Promote WWE's brand as a good, caring organization
3) Build a defense around Linda McMahon's political campaign, when her detractors are using her association with WWE against her (and what better way to answer the critics of WWE's female degradation than to promote breast cancer awareness and pretend the Attitude era didn't exist, on YouTube at least?)
4) Appeal to the fans to cheer Cena

- Make A Wish Foundation. Be A Star. Susan G. Komen for the Cure. Supporting the troops. All great causes, but WWE really goes out of their way to flaunt it. "See? WWE has cleaned up its image. Look at what we do for others. LOOK. HERE TAKE A LOOK. RIGHT HERE. See it? Well get ready because we're going to show it to you again a bunch more times before the night is over so you don't forget." WWE does all this good and that in itself... is good. But it is quite a turnoff at all the shameless promotion. The best way to give to charity, besides handing them a boatload of money, is doing it from the heart and not for publicity. But companies know that if they don't let the public know what they're doing, it's a missed opportunity to help their bottom line. Also obviously they need to promote Komen since it's all about raising awareness, but I'm saying there's more to it than just that. Vince knows exactly what he's doing. Everything is calculated. The pinkwashing is another way that WWE, and companies just like it, creates more profit for themselves over the long run.

- A previous poster raised a good point at how breast cancer efforts are much more prevalent than prostate cancer efforts. Here's an article that supports that. A Gender Gap in Cancer - BusinessWeek


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

you know what, this is actually one of the things that i like about John Cena...


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

If done for the right reasons yes it would have been great to attach cancer awareness to the face of the company ( tho I would have preferred awareness of cancer in general instead of acting as if breast cancer is the only form and it only effects women ). Instead it was done shamelessly and magically disappeared right after Linda lost the election. This is my issue with wwe's "good deeds" they flaunt it and force it down people's throats like an attention starved child. It's all politics and perception and it takes away from the deed itself and any honor the company had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't bump old threads please.


----------

